# Cross-Country Kunstwerke - ohne eigene Bikes



## kletterkönig (11. Februar 2008)

*Fortsetzung von hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4840
Thomas
*



IGGY schrieb:


> So. Mein Teamrad ist nun auch fertig für die kommende Saison!



Das geilste Rad in dem Fred


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Februar 2008)

Jau, gefällt. Eine komplett schwarze Kurbel, schwarze Standrohre an der Gabel und noch ein paar rote oder blaue Schräubchen würden es perfekt machen. Aber auch so wirkt es schon sehr harmonisch. Was wiegt denn der Rahmen in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.schwabe (12. Februar 2008)

so dann ich mal


----------



## s.schwabe (12. Februar 2008)

Habe es zwar schon mal in einem anderen Thread geposted aber hier könnte es auch passen...
Die roten Schnellspanner kommen noch ab. Sonst ist es eigentlich fertig.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2008)

die schnellspanner würden aber passen wenn du nicht die goldenen naben hättest aber so nicht
darf man mal nach dem gewicht fragen?


----------



## Postmann (12. Februar 2008)

Mein Bike für 2008 ist noch nicht fertig, aber hier schon mal der Rahmen und die Gabel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sobald das Rad aufgebaut ist stelle ich die Bilder ein.


----------



## s.schwabe (12. Februar 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Mein Bike für 2008 ist noch nicht fertig, aber hier schon mal der Rahmen und die Gabel
> 
> Sobald das Rad aufgebaut ist stelle ich die Bilder ein.



Hey Postman, darauf hat der Kunstwerke thread gewartet  . Die Zusammenstellung ist erste Sahne. Wirklich stimmig die Gesamterscheinung.

Mein 2008er ist auch fast fertig (siehe Bild) ein paar Einstellarbeiten noch und es kann auf die Piste gehen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Februar 2008)

mein bad wird gerade renoviert, wartet ich mach mal bilder


----------



## fatboy (12. Februar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> mein bad wird gerade renoviert, wartet ich mach mal bilder




Ja,aber diesmal hat man es tatsächlich schon in Post Nr. 6 geschafft, nur Teile zu posten...


----------



## s.schwabe (13. Februar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> die schnellspanner würden aber passen wenn du nicht die goldenen naben hättest aber so nicht
> darf man mal nach dem gewicht fragen?



Es sind genau 12kg. In der Galerie gibt es auch eine Teileliste.


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Februar 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Mein Bike für 2008 ist noch nicht fertig, aber hier schon mal der Rahmen und die Gabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nichts gegen die Teile...aber hier sollen Bikes rein...sind ja sogar nur Keller Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (13. Februar 2008)

Seh ich auch so wie @SBIKERC wenn wir jetzt mit Teilen anfangen ojeeeeeeeeeeee

Aber geiler Rahmen und noch besser die Gabel (endlich mal wieder eine die sich von der Masse unterscheidet) 

easy


----------



## Postmann (13. Februar 2008)

OK, ich setze dann ein Bild des fertigen Rads rein!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Spanner des Ibis harmonieren gut mit dem Rot am Dämpfer. Wenn die weg kommen, steht das zu allein da. Also lieber lassen
Was kost eig. der Rahmen?


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre ja immer noch für meinen Vorschlag kurz vor Schluß des 1. Teils. Würde sich anbieten da der Thread gerade erst neu öffnet wurde.

_"Nur mal eine kurze Anregung zum Thread:

in den anderen Porno Threads (DH/FR; Dirt/Street) darf man sein Bike nicht selber reinstellen sondern es muss von jemand anderen reingesetzt werden. Ich mein die meisten von uns finden ihr Bike doch eh voll geil und stellen das hier rein. Dafür gibt es aber doch schon den Thread "zeigt Bilder von euren CC Bikes". Da wäre es doch schlau wenn man hier selber nicht sein eigenes Bike reinstellen dürfte. Und wenn es hier reingestellt wird freut sich der Jemand doch viel mehr und die anderen können immer noch über das Bike meckern 
bzw. es loben.
Nur so ein Vorschlag."_


----------



## Onkel Matt (13. Februar 2008)

find ich gut.


----------



## [email protected]!t (13. Februar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> _"Nur mal eine kurze Anregung zum Thread:
> 
> in den anderen Porno Threads (DH/FR; Dirt/Street) darf man sein Bike nicht selber reinstellen sondern es muss von jemand anderen reingesetzt werden. Ich mein die meisten von uns finden ihr Bike doch eh voll geil und stellen das hier rein. Dafür gibt es aber doch schon den Thread "zeigt Bilder von euren CC Bikes". Da wäre es doch schlau wenn man hier selber nicht sein eigenes Bike reinstellen dürfte. Und wenn es hier reingestellt wird freut sich der Jemand doch viel mehr und die anderen können immer noch über das Bike meckern
> bzw. es loben.
> Nur so ein Vorschlag."_



also

1. heisst der thread nicht "pornicious xc schlampen thread" sondern *eure* cc kunstwerke

2. der begriff "pornicious" passt nur zu kinderfahrrädern und nicht zu männerfahrrädern welche wir hier sehen wollen.

3. der unterschied zum eure cc bikes ist das "kunstwerke" worüber es ja immer wieder heftige diskussionen gibt.

4. finde ich deinen vorschlag fast schon überragend gut, nur der titel müsste geändert werden - und kein pornicious !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (13. Februar 2008)

Wie der Thread nachher heißt ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache man weiß worum es geht. Hatte ich letztens aber auch schon geschrieben


_"das muss man dann aber auch noch im Namen des Threads vermerken...also sowas wie "keine eigenen Bikes" als Zusatz in der Beschreibung damit jeder weiß das er hier keine eigenen Bikes posten soll

vllt kann ja ein Mod bzw. ein Admin den Namen des Threads ändern damit es für alle sichtbar ist...natürlich nur wenn die Meisten mit der Änderung einverstanden sind"_


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Februar 2008)

Dafür!


----------



## racing_basti (13. Februar 2008)

auch dafür


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Februar 2008)

wenn noch ein Paar dafür sind schreibe ich Rikman oder Thomas an und frage ob die den Namen des Threads auf Wunsch der User ändern können


----------



## racing_basti (13. Februar 2008)

dann können sie auch gleich unsere diskussion ums "dafür" wieder löschen, damit hier auf die erste seite auch wirklich bilder kommen


----------



## Gorth (13. Februar 2008)

Finde die Idee auch sehr gut, egal wie der Thread nachher heisst!


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Februar 2008)

*PN an rikman*

_"Hallo rikman,

ich frage im Namen der User ob der Titel des Threads "Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke Teil 2"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4477664#post4477664

in "Cross-Country Kunstwerke - ohne eigene Bikes" oder ähnlich geändert werden kann? 
Wichtig ist der Zusatz "ohne eigene Bikes" da, wie in den anderen Porno Threads, keine eigenen Bikes mehr gepostet werden sollen.
Da gerade erst der 2. Teil gestartet wurde wäre jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt um den Threadtitel zu ändern, weil noch nicht allzu viele Bikes gepostet wurden.
Über eine Änderung des Threadnamens wären viele Dankbar.

Könntest du bitte auch die Diskussion über den Vorschlag der Threadnamensänderung entfernen?

Gruß SBikerC"_


----------



## Marcus (13. Februar 2008)

Erledigt.


----------



## [email protected]!t (13. Februar 2008)

super !

fang ich gleich mal mit einem traumbike an


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,
tja, ob mein Bike nun ein Kunstwerk ist oder nicht, darüber läßt sich streiten, aber ich hätt´s genau so aufgebaut!
Der andere Fred ist ja geclosed, deshalb hier:






[/URL][/IMG]


Edit: UUUUUUUUUHHHHHHH, bitte nicht gleich steinigen, daß ich mein Bike selbst reingesetzt habe, aber ich habe die vorigen Beiträge erst jetzt gelesen.....

Sooo, jetzt zerfleischt mich und mein Bike, grrrrrrr....... grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (13. Februar 2008)

Das Merlin ist Klasse! 
Nur die Woodman Hörnchen stören ein wenig das Gesamtbild.
Und zum Cube brauch man nichts sagen, da passt sogar das Schutzblech


----------



## [email protected]!t (13. Februar 2008)

lieber zerfleischen als steinigen ?

also ich finde dein bike überladen, zu viele farben, zu viele schriftzüge, zu viele farbwechsel, die reifen sind dann noch die krönung.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (13. Februar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> lieber zerfleischen als steinigen ?
> 
> also ich finde dein bike überladen, zu viele farben, zu viele schriftzüge, zu viele farbwechsel, die reifen sind dann noch die krönung.



Tja, und genau die Reifen find ich obergeil, das peppt das ganze auf. Auf meinem alten Sting hatte ich schwarze Nobbys und das war etwas faaaad...
Mir gefällts so wie´s ist......

Ach ja, DANKE!! GlanDas


----------



## SBIKERC (13. Februar 2008)

@ Cube_Airmatic

*ab heute hier im Thread keine eigenen Bikes mehr!!! Steht sogar im Threadtitel*


hier das Bike vom Der Chris


----------



## M!tch (13. Februar 2008)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> [..] bitte nicht gleich steinigen, daß ich mein Bike selbst reingesetzt habe, aber ich habe die vorigen Beiträge erst jetzt gelesen[..]


----------



## racejo (13. Februar 2008)

beim rocky die decals der sattelstütze weg, sonst finde ich es sehr gelungen. 

die farbe der reifen ist sicherlich auch streitbar. mir gefällts, da sie mit den fox aufklebern harmonieren.


----------



## Felixxx (13. Februar 2008)

Meine Nominierung für diesen Fred:





Nicht das teuerste bike, aber richtig schick  Hut ab, FeierFox!

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Februar 2008)

Haut mich, aber was ist an dem Merlin - außer dem Rahmen natürlich - so besonders?

Das Rocky ist klasse, insbesondere die farblich abgestimmten Schriftzüge an der Gabel. Ich würde nur ne andere Kurbel montieren, die XT passt optisch nicht.


----------



## Jonez (13. Februar 2008)

Kurze Anmerkung noch:
Man sollte immer den Namen/Nick des Besitzers dazu schreiben, damit man weiß wem man huldigen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (13. Februar 2008)

Warum darf/sollte man keine Photos vom eigenen Bike reinstellen?
Um die Qualität des Freds zu sichern?
Das ist totaler Blödsinn!  
Was wenn das selbstaufgebaute eigene Bike wirklich ein Kunstwerk ist?
...irgendwie erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieser "Fred-Umbau-Maßnahmen" nicht wirklich   




.


----------



## s.schwabe (13. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich finde die Spanner des Ibis harmonieren gut mit dem Rot am Dämpfer. Wenn die weg kommen, steht das zu allein da. Also lieber lassen
> Was kost eig. der Rahmen?



In Deutschland sind es 2748,- für den Rahmen. Nähere Infos gibt es auf der Seite des Importeurs.

http://tri-cycles.de


----------



## faketreee (13. Februar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> ...irgendwie erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieser "Fred-Umbau-Maßnahmen" nicht wirklich   .



Mach dir keine Sorgen darum. Die meisten anderen verstehen das. Benutz einfach einen der anderen Threads.


----------



## Mais (13. Februar 2008)

das endorfin von EmJay

ein traum auf 2 rädern


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Februar 2008)

Für mich eines der wenigen Bikes, die sowohl vom Aufbau als auch vom Foto her den Anspruch eines Kunstwerkes erfüllen: Das Rotwild vom bösen Wolf.


----------



## HB76 (13. Februar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> @ Cube_Airmatic
> 
> *ab heute hier im Thread keine eigenen Bikes mehr!!! Steht sogar im Threadtitel*



und du bist hier der chef, wa??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (14. Februar 2008)

Nun der dritte Thread zum Thema, indem bis jetzt nur Bikes verlinkt wurden die in den anderen Threads eh schon vertreten waren, gähn!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (14. Februar 2008)

Das Endorphin finde ich das schönste Rad des alten Treads, das Rotwild gefällt auch..


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Februar 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> und du bist hier der chef, wa??



ne bin ich nicht...der Chef, rikman, hat den Thread auf Wunsch vieler User geändert...ich habe ihn nur im Namen der User angeschrieben


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Februar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Warum darf/sollte man keine Photos vom eigenen Bike reinstellen?
> Um die Qualität des Freds zu sichern?
> Das ist totaler Blödsinn!
> Was wenn das selbstaufgebaute eigene Bike wirklich ein Kunstwerk ist?
> ...



Nochmals

_"...Ich mein *die meisten von uns finden ihr Bike doch eh voll geil und stellen das hier rein*. Dafür gibt es aber doch schon den Thread "zeigt Bilder von euren CC Bikes". Da wäre es doch schlau wenn man hier selber nicht sein eigenes Bike reinstellen dürfte. Und wenn es hier reingestellt wird freut sich der Jemand doch viel mehr und die anderen können immer noch über das Bike meckern 
bzw. es loben..."_


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Februar 2008)

Da kann man sehen welch geistes Kind einige User wie aber auch der Admin ist (obwohl der Admin nur das macht worum er gebeten wird)  

was soll der Quatsch (keine eigenen Bikes) soll ich jetzt das meines Freundes einstellen und er dafür meines - und wir haben immer noch den nicht "Kunstwerke" Schrott oder die schlechten Bilder im Fred wie sonst auch, oder soll ich mir ein zweites Pseudonym zulegen um euch zu ärgern ?

lächerlich ! !

P.s. oben stellt wieder einer Ersatzteile zur Schau - wie bei e-Bay ! 

ich biete 200  für die Gabel !


----------



## lemma (14. Februar 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Da kann man sehen welch geistes Kind ....



wo hast denn den spruch her ?

von deiner mutter ?


----------



## CSB (14. Februar 2008)

> ...Ich mein die meisten von uns finden ihr Bike doch eh voll geil und stellen das hier rein.



Bilder von Anderen zu posten bedeutet doch nicht dass automatisch nur CC-Kunstwerke gepostet werden, oder?
Bestes Beispiel: das Orbea (m.E. stinknormales Hardtail) und das Cube (Serienbike, oder??)

Ich finde der "neue" CC-Kunstwerke Fred geht ziemlich an der Idee des ursprünglichen Freds vorbei...

Der Vorschlag das mehrere (kompetente) Moderatoren über die Bilder entscheiden die gepostet werden ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber bis jetzt immer noch die beste Lösung.




.


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Februar 2008)

wenn es einen hochwertigen Fred geben soll - in dem nicht nur das Wort Kunstwerk vorkommt, sondern in irgend einer Form auch lebt - 
dann nur wenn sich eine Jury findet die den Admin -(mit Begründung) bittet, nicht zutreffende Beiträge / Bilder, zu streichen ! 

ich denke auch, das so einige Mitglieder vorsichtiger beim einstellen von Beiträgen / Bildern werden - und das garnicht soviel gelöscht wird ! 

DSDS läst grüßen

P.S. wie wird man denn Ehrenmitglied (oder kann man sich den Titel selbst schreiben)
oder 
warum will man überhaupt Ehrenmitglied werden ? ??


----------



## SBIKERC (14. Februar 2008)

^^das Cube war übrigens ein eigenes Bike was gepostet wurde

jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was die Optik und die Technik angeht...
nur weil ein Bike hier reingestellt wird heißt es noch lange nicht das es allen gefallen muss
aber vorher war das genauso wenig der Fall 

es gibt ja immer noch den Thread wo man sein eigenes Bike posten kann, nur weil da nichts von Kunstwerken steht heißt das lange noch nicht das dort schlechte Bikes gepostet werden. Wenn euer Bike dort oder sonst wo gefällt kann der Jenige dem euer Bike gefällt das Bike ja hier in den Thread setzen.

außerdem kann man doch auch nach der Threadsänderung ein Bike loben bzw. Kritik ausüben...also gibt es keinerlei Nachteile


----------



## M!tch (14. Februar 2008)

bevor die bösen mit den kinderfahrrädern kamen war hier alles besser.  *duckundweg*

(im übrigen ist das ein altes bild von emjays endorfin. ich weiß das, weil die roten schrauben jetzt an meinem bike sind und er goldene dran hat. sowas passiert, wenn ein anderer sich darum kümmert.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (14. Februar 2008)

> ^^das Cube war übrigens ein eigenes Bike was gepostet wurde



Wirklich sehr individuell :
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/STING-_id_20801_.htm




> jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was die Optik und die Technik angeht...


Das stimmt! Allerdings sollte es in einem Kunstwerke Thread die Technik eines Bikes nicht im Vordergrund stehen.
Bei einem Kunstwerk kommt es m.M.n. hauptsächlich auf die Optik an...und da merkt man deutlich wer sich beim Aufbau seines Bikes Gedanken um Farbe und Form gemacht hat und wer nicht.




> ...also gibt es keinerlei Nachteile



Nachteile:

Jemand der sein Kunstwerk selbst aufgebaut hat kann/darf es HIER nicht einstellen sondern ist von der Gunst anderer abhängig

Es können trotzdem  "Nicht-Kunstwerke" gepostet werden, die Qualität des Freds bleibt also weiterhin eher mittelmäßig

Was sind denn die Vorteile des neuen Freds?....da fällt mir irgendwie nix dazu ein?? 




.


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Februar 2008)

also - nicht seine eigenen Bike´s hier zu posten - ist mit verlaub 
eine Schei ß-Haus-Idee, ist ihm wohl beim pressen erschienen !

ich laß den Fred jetzt in ruh - und bleib bei dem alten Kunstwerkfred !

tschüß - viel Spaß noch !

ein P.s. noch - 
im richtigen Kunstwerke Fred können wir den Leuten, die kein Kunstwerke posten, jetzt versprechen das ihr Bild hier eingestellt wird, wenn sie aus dem normalen Kunstwerke Fred rausnehmen !


----------



## fatboy (14. Februar 2008)

Schafft ihr kleinkarierten Besserwisser es nicht mal im 3. Anlauf, endlich *-um Gottes Willen- *, Euer sinnloses Geblubber einzustellen??????

Haltet endlich die Klappe und zeigt bikes, *auch wenn sie aus dem anderen Thread verlinkt sind.*

Meine Fresse!!!


----------



## CSB (14. Februar 2008)

Wieso sinnloses Geblubber??? Ich hab doch ganz normal argumentiert, oder? 

Ich finds halt einfach schade dass der ursprüngliche CC-Kunstwerke Fred nicht mehr existiert 
Da darf doch wohl ein Bisschen diskutiert werden oder? Wo wenn nicht in einem Forum?
Also...immer schön sachlich bleiben fatboy....



.


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Februar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Jemand der sein Kunstwerk selbst aufgebaut hat kann/darf es HIER nicht einstellen sondern ist von der Gunst anderer abhängig
> Was sind denn die Vorteile des neuen Freds?....da fällt mir irgendwie nix dazu ein??
> Ich finds halt einfach schade dass der ursprüngliche CC-Kunstwerke Fred nicht mehr existiert



dieser thread hat nun die funktion wie diese ganzen pornicious threads, hier landen bikes die wirklich was besonderes sind.

keiner stellt hier 0815 bikes von anderen leuten rein.


wenn du dein bike posten willst, dann in eure cc bikes. wenn es wirklich toll ist wird es hier schon jemand reinstellen. (genauso wie eure dh und fr bikes - poricious long travel bikes)

und mal im ernst, wenn jemand sein neues bike hatte hat er es ohnehin in beiden threads gepostet, wenns auch noch weiss ist auch noch im eure weissen - oder blauen oder grünen thread, dann noch im marken- und lokalforum... platz ist genug !

hier kommen eben die creme de la creme bikes rein....


----------



## singlestoph (14. Februar 2008)

der ursprünglich fred existiert ja noch nur eben geschlossen

da steht aber soviel blödes geschreibsel drinnen dass die die sowas brauchen ja einfach da etwas drin rumlesen könnten



ernsthafte frage 1: darf man auch bilder posten von bikes deren besitzer man nicht kennt und die ausserhalb dieses forums wohnen
....?

ernsthafte frage 2: an die moderation, kann man nicht ein paar der leuten die schon in den alten freds negativ aufgefallen sind einfach den zutritt zu diesem fred verwehren
so quasi als abschreckung für all die andern spammer und trolle


danke

s


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Februar 2008)

zu eins:

klar ! jedes bike das nicht dir gehört und zur cc gattung gehört.


----------



## fatboy (14. Februar 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Da darf doch wohl ein Bisschen diskutiert werden oder?




Ja, ein bisschen. Aber nicht immer wieder das Gleiche geseier. Du weil Du den Mist wiederholst, den 20 andere schon runtergejammert haben, wird es nicht besser. Da kann man sich wohl mal zu Recht aufregen.....


----------



## Tom33 (14. Februar 2008)

Bilder? Wo? 3 Seiten Gequatsche und nur 3 Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Februar 2008)

]



Immer wieder schön anzuschauen


----------



## singlestoph (14. Februar 2008)

das ist jetzt zwar etwas classic aber damit fing alles an












wer den den typen auf dem bild nicht kennt


----------



## zaprok (14. Februar 2008)

joe, das alte haus...

coole bilder...thx


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Februar 2008)

an den Admin - wieso ist der erste / alte Kunstwerk Fred geschlossen ?
Aufgrund dieser schwachsinns - Idee hier?

M.Twain  meinte sicherlich das sich eine Idee von alleine durchsetzen muß - und nicht gezwungenermaßen !


----------



## racejo (14. Februar 2008)

@ hundi: sag mal hast du schon mal was von pm gehört?

damit mein beitrag nicht umsonst war:




vom racer09


----------



## Deleted 76843 (14. Februar 2008)

Jetzt mal ohne Witz irgendwie find ichs hier witzig..alle anderen "Zeigt eure.." 
Treads her laufen tip top jedenfalls meistens. Nur in diesem Tread findet man alle 2 Seiten irgendwelche Diskusionen und Streitereien. Kleinkindergarten. Am besten macht mans so dass nur noch Bilder gepostet werden dürfen, Anregungen und Komentare werden via Pm geregelt. Bilder die nur zum Spass hier rein kommen und geschribenes wird gelöscht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (14. Februar 2008)

man sollte meinen, dass erwachsene menschen sowas auch ohne eine höhrere autorität klären können.


----------



## singlestoph (14. Februar 2008)

früher waren die downhiller die leute mit einem eher zweifelhaften ruf

es sollte wirklich ohne einenhäuptling gehen und ohne löschen sonst ist der ganze fred nicht viel wert




die bilder von joe mit seinem schwinn

kommen natürlich von da  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603303080000/


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Februar 2008)

hübsches Bild - und so voller Kunst oder soll ich schreiben sehr Kunstvoll !


----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2008)

endlich, ich hab schon auf den thred gewartet. so jetzt mal geile bikes :

























nein, ich bin kein giant fan, aber : ja, ich mag das anthem


----------



## racejo (14. Februar 2008)

das carbon ht. ist geil.

nummer eins und zwei sehen nicht so prall aus.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2008)

bergwerk 9,6 kg 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2008)

ich hab noch ein par threds angeguckt und bei der masse auch gefunden:





















so jetzt ihr


----------



## der [email protected] (15. Februar 2008)

So, ein paar nette Pics von mir ( aber nicht meine eigenen Bikes!! ). Eins noch: Streitet und diskutiert nicht immer so viel! Zeigt lieber her eure ( nicht eigenen ) CC-Kunstwerke


----------



## jones (15. Februar 2008)

um man den bildergehalt hier etwas anzuheben:


----------



## jones (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (15. Februar 2008)

Aus irgend einem Grund wird mir beim Anblick von Scalpels immer schlecht :kotz:


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Sorry für OT, aber wasn das für eine Gabel bei dem ganz linken Bike? Sieht etwas... seltsam aus.

Nachtrag, damit es doch nicht OT ist:




Cube HPC Elite von Onkel Matt




Etwas älteres Stumpjumper von  J-CooP




Scott Scale von zeros. Alle 3 aus dem Leichtbauforum "geklaut"




Steppenwolf Tundra von CSB


----------



## Felixxx (15. Februar 2008)

Tolle Bilder auf dieser Seite  das obere Scalpel gefällt mir sehr gut - nur mit den schmalen Reifen, das ist nicht so mein Ding.
Das Corratec ist der Hammer   und das Sauser Specialized zeigt, dass Kunst auch sehr dezent zu Werke gehen kann...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber wasn das für eine Gabel bei dem ganz linken Bike? Sieht etwas... seltsam aus.



das ist ne alte und ganz seltene IRD Gabel


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2008)

Danke


----------



## jones (15. Februar 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Das Corratec ist der Hammer   ...




leider fährt damit ein (ehemaliger) dopingsünder


----------



## Felixxx (15. Februar 2008)

Jetzt hab' ich es auch gesehen - steht auf dem Oberrohr. Gibt schon irgendwie einen schalen Beigeschmack...

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Bike top aussieht, Felixxx


----------



## racejo (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## singlestoph (15. Februar 2008)

interloc racing design

es gab noch andere die ähnliches versucht hatten zb control tech und wahrscheinlich hat ja joe murray .....  

da sieht man besser

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2521831&page=5  posting #6

der fred ist eigentlich sowieso sehenswert

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=251546


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte gehofft, dass das nervtötende Geschwafel (besonders das gewisser User) aus dem alten Thread sich hier nicht fortsetzt. Leider habe ich vergeblich gehofft.  Schade... 

Für mich ein Kunstwerk das FRM Escape vom User rkersten:


----------



## Jonez (15. Februar 2008)

Von "der P"


----------



## reule2 (15. Februar 2008)

Hab leider den Usernamen nicht mehr...
_bisher unerreicht
&
sicherlich schwer zu toppen​


_

...könntichechtStundenanglotzen...​


----------



## racejo (15. Februar 2008)

krasse scheiß.e. ist das geil


----------



## maggi>B (15. Februar 2008)

dagegen verblassen alle anderen Bikes hier, wunderschön!


----------



## mete (15. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (15. Februar 2008)

reule2 schrieb:


> Hab leider den Usernamen nicht mehr...
> _bisher unerreicht
> &
> sicherlich schwer zu toppen​
> ...




EiEiEi..... ich speicher selten bilder hier lokal ab 

aber das bike hat selbst mein pullermen in erregung gebacht


----------



## sporty (16. Februar 2008)




----------



## [email protected]!t (16. Februar 2008)

die umstellung des threads hat sich zu 100% gelohnt !!

so eine geilbikedichte hatte der alte thread in seinen 8 jahren nie


----------



## der [email protected] (16. Februar 2008)

Mein gott....Was für Bikes...und endlich weniger gequatsche!!! Traumhaft


----------



## der [email protected] (16. Februar 2008)

weiter geht`s


----------



## der [email protected] (16. Februar 2008)

und noch ein paar....


----------



## reule2 (16. Februar 2008)

@ der [email protected] da ist eine leichte Tendenz zu erkennen ;-)

User leider wieder unbekannt
&
ja: über die Sattelstütze kann man streiten...



​


----------



## GlanDas (16. Februar 2008)

Es geht doch nicht's über französische Schönheiten


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2008)

reule2 schrieb:


> @ der [email protected] da ist eine leichte Tendenz zu erkennen ;-)



Jupp. Das sind jetzt genug Spezis für den ganzen Thread .

Hier mal was schönes aus dem Titan-Thread von redbaron-bmx:


----------



## CSB (16. Februar 2008)

> die umstellung des threads hat sich zu 100% gelohnt !!
> 
> so eine geilbikedichte hatte der alte thread in seinen 8 jahren nie



OK,OK ich seh's ein...wirklich traumhafte Bikes 

Hier noch was altes:













Man beachte das Verhätniß von Vorbaulänge zu Lenkerbreite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (16. Februar 2008)

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Triturbo (16. Februar 2008)

@ der P : ist das gewicht des scale's bekannt ? sieht echt leicht aus.

da mit der post nicht umsost war, dieses geile bike von Osker1974


----------



## Der P (16. Februar 2008)

Ja, ich hab das Bild aus nem französischem Forum. 7557 g 

http://julmtb.com/index.php?menu=velos&action=affichage_velo&id_velo=332


----------



## [email protected]!t (16. Februar 2008)

Der P schrieb:


>



findet ihr die pace gabeln schön ?

ich kann mich mit der optik nicht anfreunden


----------



## Triturbo (16. Februar 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab das Bild aus nem französischem Forum. 7557 g
> 
> http://julmtb.com/index.php?menu=velos&action=affichage_velo&id_velo=332



danke ! 7557g ist echt mal ne hausnummer.


-> on topic


----------



## Gorth (16. Februar 2008)

Die hier waren noch nicht drin:

mete:



nochmal mete:



tobbi klein




chri5


----------



## singlestoph (17. Februar 2008)

noch ne lustige gabel gefunden ATZ
wenn auch damals für downhiller
http://www.twentyniner.ch/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=906

noch zwei alibibilder 











ich schein nur bilder mit seltsamen gabeln zu finden


----------



## racejo (17. Februar 2008)

von j-coop:


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Februar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> von j-coop:



hammer gerät, schönes foto.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (17. Februar 2008)

Das Foto ist der Hammer...das Rad natürlich auch!


----------



## racejo (17. Februar 2008)

weiter puristisch

von spooky:





von adrenalin:


----------



## minni_futzi (17. Februar 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> von j-coop:



mechanische discs?


----------



## [email protected]!t (17. Februar 2008)

die avid bb7 sollen ziemlich gut sein


----------



## Dexter90 (17. Februar 2008)

Das CUBE HPC von Nopain-nogain:


----------



## racejo (17. Februar 2008)

kurbel und sid passen so gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IhJochen (17. Februar 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> @ der P : ist das gewicht des scale's bekannt ? sieht echt leicht aus.
> 
> da mit der post nicht umsost war, dieses geile bike von Osker1974




Wo issn da der rechte Bremshebel geblieben oder bin ich so blind un seh den nich?  Helft mir mal bitte!


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Februar 2008)

der ist kaputt und Sport Import konnte net liefern.. stand jedenfalls im anderen Thread.. =)


----------



## IhJochen (17. Februar 2008)

Dann hab ich den andren Thread wohl nich gelesen, trotzdem recht herzlichen Dank


----------



## Oskar1974 (17. Februar 2008)

IhJochen schrieb:


> Wo issn da der rechte Bremshebel geblieben oder bin ich so blind un seh den nich?  Helft mir mal bitte!




JUHU , der Carbonhebel ist jetzt wieder dran. !!!!!!!
Danke für die Lorbeeren
Grüße Pat


----------



## Oskar1974 (17. Februar 2008)

und hier dem IGGY seins :
Top Bike !!!


----------



## Re-spekt (17. Februar 2008)

ich weiß das es nicht erlaubt ist  - ohne Freigabe, anderer Bilder zu kopieren oder anderweitig zu handhaben - um diese in anderen Foren einzustellen oder zu veröffentlichen !

gut das meine nicht mehr Online sind !

dies auch an den Admin und die Betreiber des Forum´s - der/die das begünstigen - das wäre sicher eine Abmahnung wert ! 

Mal schauen wann sich der erste beschwert, denn er selbst kann es nichtmal löschen !!!!


----------



## HB76 (17. Februar 2008)

klar kann er sie löschen, wenn der link ins leere läuft sieht es auch keiner mehr


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Februar 2008)

Bitte, bitte keine Scalpels mehr! Ich bin gerade stark augenkrebsgefährdet.


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Februar 2008)

Sehr schöne Bikes hier 
das Cube finde ich jetzt nicht so ansprechend aber viele der anderen sind echt hammer...zumindest optisch, ein Starrbike möchte ich nicht unbedingt haben, genauso wenig wie ein SS

am besten gefällt mir das sw vom mete


----------



## racejo (18. Februar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> zumindest optisch, ein Starrbike möchte ich nicht unbedingt haben, genauso wenig wie ein SS
> 
> am besten gefällt mir das sw vom mete



das einzige ss ist das von mete 

starrgabel sollte jeder mal ausprobieren, damit schult mal seine fahrtechnik super gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (18. Februar 2008)

^^also für mich is das ein X0...das andere vom mete ist ein SS


----------



## racejo (18. Februar 2008)

zu schnell gescrollt 

genug gespamt: von olli_s




ich find das sehr geil. an den aufklbern hätte man sparen können.


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Februar 2008)

Wieder was schönes weißes von robbitobbi:


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Februar 2008)

^^bis auf die Reifen ist das Tomac echt spitze

schade an vielen Bikes hier finde ich das sie oft vor der Hauswand oder in der Wohnung/Keller fotografiert werden...in freier Wildbahn würden sie noch einen Tick geiler kommen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe, Opa Flink hat nichts dagegen:



Für mich eines der schönsten Räder im Forum.


----------



## Der Yeti (20. Februar 2008)

Definitiv


----------



## Triturbo (20. Februar 2008)

die gegend ,das foto, das bike, es passt alles perfekt.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Februar 2008)

Oh ja! Geile Kulisse, geiles Bike. Nur die Kurbel will irgendwie nicht so recht passen und ich persönlich finde, dass die Wippe vom Element immer irgendwie windig und billig wirkt. Aber das ist Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Februar 2008)

Ich finde eher das die Gabel da net reinpasst. Da muss ne Fox rein.. 
Dann isset das perfekte Fahrwerk..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (21. Februar 2008)

Wie bereits schon mehrfach erwähnt, ist das Rocky vom Opa ein Traum, nur zum perfekten fehlt noch was... schwarze Bremsen Formula ORO K18 oder Marta, weißer Speedneedle, und ne RF Kurbel in weiß, oder schwarz. Genauso würde sich ein Shadow-Schaltwerk gut machen. Evtl noch die Wippe im Rockyrot pulvern lassen..


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Februar 2008)

^^sowas wollte ich sehen...Top Foto und ein hammer Bike


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. Februar 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Opa Flink hat nichts dagegen:



auch wenn ich noch x-mal hinschaue: das joch der tune-stütze hat einen knick (der vordere teil sieht aus, als wenn er nach unten abgeknickt ist...)


----------



## mete (21. Februar 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> auch wenn ich noch x-mal hinschaue: das joch der tune-stütze hat einen knick (der vordere teil sieht aus, als wenn er nach unten abgeknickt ist...)



Das wird durch die Optik der Kamera verzerrt sein.


----------



## racejo (21. Februar 2008)

...hugos


----------



## kohpa (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Danke für die vielen positiven Meldungen und Anregungen. Das Bike bleibt jetzt mal so wie es ist, obschon sich ein Kurbel-Wechsel schon ziemlich tief (weiss/schwarz) in mein Hirn eigebrannt hat.

@adrenalin

Bei der Stütze ist alles i.O. und nichts ist abgeknickt. 

Gruss Opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (22. Februar 2008)

Auch so ein sehr schöner Bildausschnitt-den Sattel noch etwas weiter runter und man könnte meinen, es wär ein Speedboat  

Ciao, Splat


----------



## SBIKERC (22. Februar 2008)

was bringt das Rocky den auf die Waage???


----------



## Affekopp (22. Februar 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> auch wenn ich noch x-mal hinschaue: das joch der tune-stütze hat einen knick (der vordere teil sieht aus, als wenn er nach unten abgeknickt ist...)



Ist eine Optische Täuschung durch den Schatten!

Nehme mal ein (Holz,Kunstoff) Lineal und halte es an den Monitor und du wirst erkennen das alles passt und gerade ist


----------



## kohpa (22. Februar 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> was bringt das Rocky den auf die Waage???



wenig unter 9.5 kg


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Februar 2008)

Das Scale wäre mit einer weißen Kurbel noch geiler


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

War's schon drin? Im ersten Thread war's ja ziemlich am Anfang eingestellt:





Ritchey Laufräder würden mir noch besser gefallen als die Mavic, aber sonst...


----------



## kohpa (24. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Farblich bis ins Detail abgestimmt. Der filigrane Rahmen und die freundlichen Farben, ein Bike zum verlieben.

Gruss Opa


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Februar 2008)

Schickes Ritchey! 

Das GT hab ich mal irgendwann hier im Forum aufgeschnappt, weiß nicht vom wem es ist. 
Finde es super schick aufgebaut, zumal man Grün nicht alle Tage sieht:


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Februar 2008)

Au ja, das GT ist schick. Mal was völlig anderes. Mieses Foto zwar, aber naja.

Und weil Goldene Zitrone grad hier postet fällt mir auch wieder ein, von wem das Bike war, welches ich die ganze Zeit im weiße-Kunstwerke-Thread gesucht habe 





Über die Rahmenform kann man sicher streiten, aber ich finde den Aufbau stimmig, durchdacht und gelungen.


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Februar 2008)

Opaflink schrieb:


> wenig unter 9.5 kg



9.485kg  nicht schlecht...dafür stelle ich es nochmals rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonez (26. Februar 2008)

Von Hypnokröte: 





Edit: Gesamtbild


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Februar 2008)

Jo danke erst mal, aber richitg gute Gesamtbilder gibts erst nach ner Photo Saison mit ner EOS 400d.Oder ihr nehm erst mal vorlieb mit meinem "Am Baum hängen Bild" aber selber darf ich es net posten;-)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. Februar 2008)

Das was man sieht macht jedenfalls n guten Eindruck  

Was ich jetzt schon vorschlagen kann: Rote Federn für die Egg Beater


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Februar 2008)

So war grad noch mal draußen und hab neue Bilder gemacht


----------



## EmJay (26. Februar 2008)

Wirklich sehr sehr schönes Bike....


----------



## jaja (27. Februar 2008)




----------



## der [email protected] (27. Februar 2008)

hier nochmal eins.... ein Traum....

für alles, die das Bike noch nicht kennen....

.....Cannondale RIZE 1 .........ab April 08 in den Shops erhältlich


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> hier nochmal eins.... ein Traum....
> 
> für alles, die das Bike noch nicht kennen....
> 
> .....Cannondale RIZE 1 .........ab April 08 in den Shops erhältlich


jürgen drews, bist das du???


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Februar 2008)

Klar, on tour auf Malle. Als Ausgleich zu den anstrengenden Besäufnissen Abends.

Das Dekerf ist ja geil  Jedenfalls der Rahmen, den Aufbau hätte man irgendwie stilvoller gestalten können find ich. Schaut aber dennoch ganz gut aus so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (27. Februar 2008)

nichts gegen das Jekyll, ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Bike...aber ein Kunstwerk ist das für mich nicht

das Scott gefällt mit bis auf Gripshift gut (bestimmt wegen den Gewicht dran  )


----------



## der [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

Kommentare = ganz schlechtes Kino!!! Aber naja..Neid der Besitzlosen...Hehe....Auf Euer Niveau komme ich ganz bestimmt nicht..... Aber um wieder zurück zum Bike zu kommen...Kann nur jedem empfehlen, dass Bike mal Test zu fahren...


----------



## daddy yo yo (28. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Kommentare = ganz schlechtes Kino!!! Aber naja..Neid der Besitzlosen...Hehe....Auf Euer Niveau komme ich ganz bestimmt nicht..... Aber um wieder zurück zum Bike zu kommen...Kann nur jedem empfehlen, dass Bike mal Test zu fahren...


das rad gefällt mir!


----------



## der [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> das rad gefällt mir!



Ich habe Dich schon verstanden...


----------



## daddy yo yo (28. Februar 2008)

der [email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe Dich schon verstanden...


manno, nicht böse sein. war ja auch nicht bös gemeint. bin nur ein bisschen gaga, zu viel arbeit, zu wenig biken!


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Februar 2008)

Das finde ich so geil: 






Einige Parts sind allerdings noch verbesserungswürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (29. Februar 2008)

So Leute, jetzt poste ich hier auch noch ma ein Sahnestück von nem Arbeitskollegen. Ist grad frisch aus dem Ei geschlüpft.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
So, nun isses drin!


----------



## Racer09 (29. Februar 2008)

sag mal, was sind denn das für "Schlangenreifen", noch nie gesehen


----------



## HB76 (29. Februar 2008)

bis auf den lenker richtich richtich fett das beik.


----------



## Hugo (29. Februar 2008)

und was für felgen sind das....
wenn möglich mach ma ne teileliste weil der hobel is echt ma was anderes 

(aber sachma...wieso sind da rennradpedale dran?)


----------



## Tundra HT (29. Februar 2008)

@Racer09: Die nennen sich Sweetskins, mußt mal bei Google schaun.

@HB76: Mit dem Lenker gehts mir wie dir!

@Hugo: Felgen sind bei nem Asiaten auf der Eurobike abgegriffen worden, haben nen Alukern (sind nur mit Carbon Laminiert worden). Zwecks der Teileliste muß ich meinen Kollegen Fragen, ist ja nicht meins. Er wollte das Rad fürs cruisen am See aufbauen. Ist eher ein Showbike als ein vollwertiges XC Bike.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Februar 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Er wollte das Rad fürs cruisen am See aufbauen. Ist eher ein Showbike als ein vollwertiges XC Bike.



Was macht dein Kollege so beruflich?  

Gewicht wäre noch interessant! Schön schaut es ja schon aus....


----------



## Schlammpaddler (29. Februar 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> .... Er wollte das Rad fürs cruisen am See aufbauen. Ist eher ein Showbike als ein vollwertiges XC Bike.


Mehr als cruisen dürften wohl die geflochtenen Speichen in Verbindung mit Scheibenbremsen auch nicht zulassen. Aber spektakulär siehts aus! Seinen Zweck dürfte das Rad also erfüllen.


----------



## Tundra HT (29. Februar 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Was macht dein Kollege so beruflich?
> 
> Gewicht wäre noch interessant! Schön schaut es ja schon aus....



Ist wie ich, gelehrnter Zweiradmechaniker vom Bodensee.
Er muß halt jeden Winter ein neues Projekt in Angriff nehmen !
Mit dem Mix an Teilen bringt es gute 10 kg auf die Waage, sieht leichter aus oder?


----------



## Tundra HT (29. Februar 2008)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Mehr als cruisen dürften wohl die geflochtenen Speichen in Verbindung mit Scheibenbremsen auch nicht zulassen. Aber spektakulär siehts aus! Seinen Zweck dürfte das Rad also erfüllen.



Hey, der Hat auch nen Downhiller mit gewurzelten Speichen und 203 Scheiben.
Sind allerdings 24 Zoll Laufräder. Dadurch entstehen keine nennenswerten Stabilitätsverluste.


----------



## GlanDas (29. Februar 2008)

ich find's lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. März 2008)

Toller Kommentar GlanDas   Ich finds gar nicht mal so schlecht , echt außergewöhnlich, schönes Showbike!!


----------



## Jaypeare (1. März 2008)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> So Leute, jetzt poste ich hier auch noch ma ein Sahnestück von nem Arbeitskollegen. Ist grad frisch aus dem Ei geschlüpft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :kotz: :kotz: 

Was soll das denn sein? Das MTB-Gegenstück einer Zuhälterkarre? Sorry, aber sowas Furchtbares hab ich hier schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Die Basis mit dem schicken Sichtcarbon und komplett schwarz-rot ist ja in Ordnung. Aber die Laufräder und vor allem die Reifen gehen echt überhaupt nicht, dazu noch ein Riser... nee. Ich wende mich mit Grausen ab.

Was das Cannondale von "Jürgen Drews" da weiter oben angeht: Ich kann auf dem Bild lediglich erkennen, dass es sich wohl um ein Bike handelt.


----------



## Drop Master (1. März 2008)

Hier sollen bilder rein. Aber ihr seit ja alle immer nur am labern  

wie gesagt LABERN immer LABERN  

Übrigens das MOJO is GEIL


----------



## s.schwabe (1. März 2008)

Drop Master schrieb:


> ... Übrigens das MOJO is GEIL



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## keroson (2. März 2008)

ein richtig schönes s-work von arne1907:


----------



## Triturbo (2. März 2008)

mit guten reifen eines, der schönsten bikes im ganzen forum, wie ich finde.

sehr geil


----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2008)

triturbo anschließ 
also ich finde das einfach richtig geil aber das blau von der druin und das rot harmonieren nicht so ganz mit der tune nabe usw  
aber sonst richtig geil 
respekt


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (2. März 2008)

Naja, einen guten Teil der tollen optischen Wirkung hat das bike sicherlich dem guten Foto und der gelungenen Fotobearbeitung zu verdanken 

Abgesehen davon ist es aber n wirklich schönes und gelungenes Gerät!


----------



## arne1907 (3. März 2008)

Danke  

Fürs aktuelle "Gelände" reichen die Reifen und die rollen halt super leicht, ansonsten liegen hier noch ein paar Conti RK WC bereit.

Und die DLO kappe der Durin muss unbedingt noch zum eloxieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (3. März 2008)

Richtig übelst geil Gewicht<9?
Edit: Dieser Sattel Ich will den Flow, argh...


----------



## mph (3. März 2008)

<8!


Gruß Max


----------



## arne1907 (3. März 2008)

7917


----------



## erkan1984 (3. März 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> ein richtig schönes s-work von arne1907:


sieht richtig geil aus....
cooles bike.

nur eines fehlt mir...
wenn die Decals an den Felgen mit der Schwalbe Aufschrift auf dem Reifen in einer "linie" wären, wäre es perfekt
aber trotzdem klasse bike


----------



## Der Yeti (3. März 2008)

Noch besser. Respekt Wie macht sich die Gabel?


----------



## Sascha9289 (3. März 2008)

+++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (3. März 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist ... ach was Kollege les mal was weiter oben steht "OHNE EIGENES BIKE" dh. andere müssen dein Bike als Kunstwerk empfinden und dieses dann posten.


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> hier das erste exklusive Bild von meinem neuen Wettkampfbike^^


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2008)

drivingghosts seins ^^



mch nen anderen sattel dran


----------



## racejo (3. März 2008)

das ist drivingghosts bike.

nix sascha 9289. streng mal deine grauen zellen an


----------



## Milass (3. März 2008)

wollt ich auch gerade sagen


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2008)




----------



## trek 6500 (4. März 2008)

..


----------



## sporty (4. März 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der GT- Fan,
aber dieses Bike aus dem MTBR Forum möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten :







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sporty (4. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIP (4. März 2008)

von bugmtb
Mehr Infos hier


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2008)

roadruner3001 `s 
Specialized Ultimate


----------



## Sascha9289 (4. März 2008)

na toll,
wenn drivingghost seines rein machen darf, ohne das jemand jammert, mache ich meins auch wieder rein^^
ist ja schließlich der "kleine Bruder"


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2008)

... und wenn er von einer klippe springt?


----------



## Sascha9289 (4. März 2008)

nimm ich sein geiles TREK 9.9 SSL^^


----------



## racejo (4. März 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> na toll,
> wenn drivingghost seines rein machen darf, ohne das jemand jammert, mache ich meins auch wieder rein^^
> ist ja schließlich der "kleine Bruder"



das läuft hier wie folgt ab: du stellst dein bike in "cross country bikes (nur bilder)" und wenn dein bike dann gut genug aussieht wird sich einer erbarmen und es hier reinstellen. selber gilt nicht, wir sind hier nicht bei wünsch dir was


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2008)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> na toll,
> wenn drivingghost seines rein machen darf, ohne das jemand jammert, mache ich meins auch wieder rein^^
> ist ja schließlich der "kleine Bruder"



Der entscheidende Unterschied ist, dass drivingghost seins nicht selbst gepostet hat^^.

Überdies sehe ich bei dir weder foto- noch biketechnisch irgendwas, was den Begriff "Kunstwerk" rechtfertigt. Ein mieses Bild eines teuren Bikes von der Stange ohne individuelle Note. Gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Jonez (4. März 2008)

Anscheinend muss man nicht zwingen lesen UND schreiben können.


----------



## kona86 (4. März 2008)

Was für geile Bikes hier mittlerweile gepostet werden!
Der Thread bekommt immer mehr Niveau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. März 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ... und wenn er von einer klippe springt?



Das ist bei Ramin nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## bugmtb (5. März 2008)

Das Razorblade von timor1975


----------



## DIP (5. März 2008)

Mit das schönste Cube dieses Forums:








Von Rampensau


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2008)

Das Cube ist zwar schick, aber irgendwie passt die Edel-Ausstattung nicht zu dem 2-Kilo-Rahmen .

Mein Tipp: Gegen nen blau eloxierten Curtis Element tauschen. Mindestens 500 Gramm leichter, ähnliche Geometrie und noch edlere weil schlichtere Optik (gelaserte Schriftzüge!).


----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Cube ist zwar schick, aber irgendwie passt die Edel-Ausstattung nicht zu dem 2-Kilo-Rahmen .


----------



## racejo (8. März 2008)

von rocky-socks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (8. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


>




Wunderschön! .... die Sitzstreben, Sattelstützenbefestigung, schlanken Rohre und klassisch schöne Lackierung .... ein Traum! Allerdings gefällt mir der siberne Vorbau + Spacer nicht. Oder aber einheitlich mit silberner Sattelstütze. Naja, subjektive Kritik auf sehr hohem Niveau. 
*NEID*


----------



## marcusb85 (8. März 2008)

Hier mal ein Scott Spark Limited von provester ,
schickes Rad . 









Geiles Teil!!!!!!


----------



## racejo (8. März 2008)

eigentlich ein schickes teil. der lockout hebel der reba sieht so montiert allerdings abartig aus. außerdem statt kurzem vorbau mal den sattel etwas weiter vorschieben. der hängt da ja am limit


----------



## erkan1984 (10. März 2008)

sehr schönes Velo, wie ich finde:

flix f seins:





sehr schönes Velo, wie ich finde:


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (11. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> eigentlich ein schickes teil. der lockout hebel der reba sieht so montiert allerdings abartig aus. außerdem statt kurzem vorbau mal den sattel etwas weiter vorschieben. der hängt da ja am limit


----------



## racejo (22. März 2008)

von DIP:


----------



## Triturbo (22. März 2008)

wollte ich auch schon posten, 

Mit einer komplett schwarzen Gabel wär es (m)ein Traumbike.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2008)

Ti-Freak und sein IF


----------



## provester (25. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> eigentlich ein schickes teil. der lockout hebel der reba sieht so montiert allerdings abartig aus. außerdem statt kurzem vorbau mal den sattel etwas weiter vorschieben. der hängt da ja am limit



freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt.. keine Sorge der Lockout wurde nur testweise mal verbaut (und hat andersrum nicht gepasst)..

Sattel am Limit? Also bei mir ist der genau mittig des Verstellbereiches und der von Dir angeprangerte "kurze" Vorbau ist ein 120er - aber vielleicht täuscht das Bild ja   

@ marcusb85

einfach mein Bike hier einstellen ohne zu fragen - immerhin war´s da noch "jungfräulich"


----------



## racejo (25. März 2008)

provester schrieb:


> Sattel am Limit? Also bei mir ist der genau mittig des Verstellbereiches und der von Dir angeprangerte "kurze" Vorbau ist ein 120er - aber vielleicht täuscht das Bild ja
> :



das bild muss täuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (27. März 2008)




----------



## DIP (3. April 2008)

Hätte eigentlich schon längst hier auftauchen müssen:
von Filosofem


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. April 2008)

"Sexy Back"


----------



## der [email protected] (4. April 2008)

Toller Frame..Mit den geschwungenen Sitzstreben..Traumhaft - halt Titan


----------



## Leitwolf (4. April 2008)

Schööön. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Sattelstütze > schwarz


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. April 2008)

Scharf!
Ich find die Stütze passend. Meine Kritik trifft die Labber-Gabel. Fänd ne GA Kilo in dem Hobel geil!


----------



## damonsta (5. April 2008)

Da muss ein CK Ti rein. Und CK Naben. Und die neue SID.


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2008)




----------



## Peter88 (7. April 2008)

Das stevens ist ja mal übel geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (9. April 2008)




----------



## erkan1984 (9. April 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


>



hätte ich auch gerne.... 
Aber die Ausrüstung im Hintergrund ist doch wohl eher für DH/Freeride gedacht, oder


----------



## Jaypeare (9. April 2008)

Abgesehen von der Lefty extrem langweilig, bei den Parts nur die üblichen Verdächtigen verbaut und den Spark-Rahmen kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen. Teuer und sicherlich sehr schnell, aber nicht schön.


----------



## damonsta (9. April 2008)

Word.


----------



## racejo (9. April 2008)

Anderen LRS und Lenker ran, dann wirds zu einem richtigem Geschoss.


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. April 2008)

Lefty: Supergeil
Spark: Supergeil
Lefty + Spark: ganz großes Elend
Und die Hintergrunddeko, schon mal mit jemand darüber gesprochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (10. April 2008)

Ich wußte garnicht, dass Ritter damals Bike-Schuhe trugen...


----------



## Tilo (10. April 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Lefty: Supergeil
> Spark: Supergeil
> Lefty + Spark: ganz großes Elend
> Und die Hintergrunddeko, schon mal mit jemand darüber gesprochen?



Moin!

Ich konnte das Bike probefahren. 
Überrascht hat mich, wie gut die Lefty und das Spark harmonieren.
Allerdings ists nicht ohne die Gabel einzubauen.
Wers nachmachen möchte, bitte erst maßnehmen.

Deko: Willst du mit mir drüber reden Herr Dr.?  

cu
Tilo


----------



## der [email protected] (10. April 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


>




Schönes Bike - Hammer Umbau. Muss nicht immer "SUPEREINZIGARTIG" usw. sein. Es gibt auch gute Parts die man halt öfter sieht!!! Nicht drauf hören.


----------



## könni__ (11. April 2008)

Besser Teile die auch funtionieren. als selten und brechen. 
gegen syntace ist nichts einzuwenden.
Mavic SLR sind nunmal top 
und der Spark ist nunmal der leichtes Carbonfullyrahmen der hält.
ach ja Nobby Nic und XTR.... kennt ihr ja
Einzig und gar nicht artig ist der Umbau Lefty und Spark! Glückwunsch.


----------



## racejo (11. April 2008)

Das Scott mutiert mit dem Lenker eben zum Tourenfully. Es hat ja schon 100 oder mehr mm Federweg vorne. Deshalb die Kritik am Lenker. 

Über den LRS brauch ich nichts zu sagen


----------



## könni__ (11. April 2008)

Gegen ein Scalpel ist das Scott ein Tourenfully ))


----------



## der [email protected] (11. April 2008)

könni schrieb:


> Gegen ein Scalpel ist das Scott ein Tourenfully ))



Könni...am Mittwoch bekommst Du ein Tattoo...Ein dickes, fettes C auf die Stirn!!!!!


----------



## racejo (14. April 2008)

von moraa:






#


----------



## Leitwolf (14. April 2008)

unstimmiger Aufbau


----------



## Bassi.s (14. April 2008)

Leitwolf schrieb:


> unstimmiger Aufbau



was ist daran unstimmig?

mir gefällts richtig gut, auch aufgrund des alten rahmens mit der einfach nur geilen farbe.-)
gibt bestimmt schnellere, leichtere und moderne bikes, aber das ding ist einfach eigenständig und macht dabei ne verdammt gute figur, is doch toll.
mfg, bassi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (14. April 2008)

...und es hat Reifen die auch im Gelände funktionieren.

Am besten finde ich die Harmonie der rahmenfarbe und den gelben Blumen


----------



## damonsta (14. April 2008)

Das Bike ist endgeil.


----------



## könni__ (15. April 2008)

@racejo Es ist ein richtig schönes Moutainbike! Farbe ist nur cool! tut echt5 gut nach all dem Mainstream! Das gabs mit anderer Legierung auch mal als Stumpjumper und S-Works und irgendwie hatten der Rahmen und die Schweissnähte mit dem Gussets immer was. Gab eben noch kein hydrofroming ;-)))))


----------



## xtcnrsteam (15. April 2008)

Irgendwie gefällt mir das Specialized auch ziemlich gut aber ich denke mal dass liegt maßgeblich an der wahnsinnig guten Kamera und dem fähigen Fotografen. 

Sprich es sind wahnsinnig gute Bilder von nem gängigen Bike...


----------



## s.schwabe (19. April 2008)

crush-er seins:


----------



## crush-er (19. April 2008)

s.schwabe seins:


----------



## Leitwolf (19. April 2008)

@s.schwabe: Storck
+ 75%
- Sattel, Schaltwerk, rote Tupfer


----------



## Bassi.s (19. April 2008)

Hey,
super, gegenseitig die bilder hochladen, auch ne möglichkeit sein bike hier reinzubekommen, auch wenns außer den besitzern keiner toll findet 
mfg, bassi


----------



## crush-er (19. April 2008)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> Hey,
> super, gegenseitig die bilder hochladen, auch ne möglichkeit sein bike hier reinzubekommen, auch wenns außer den besitzern keiner toll findet
> mfg, bassi



zeig mir eins von dir, dann ist es vielleicht auch bald zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (19. April 2008)

Crusher du laberst Kacke , kommt ihr euch nun schlau vor oder was?


----------



## Threadpolizei (19. April 2008)

threadpolizei:
Bitte beruhigen Sie sich erst mal alle. Was ist denn hier vorgefallen?

Bassi.s:
Die Schweine habe ihre Räder hier gegenseitig gepostet, Unverschämtheit!

s.schwabe & crush-er:
Aber wir haben doch gar nix schlimmes gemacht. Alles im Rahmen des Thread-Grundgesetzes.

threadpolizei:
Ist etwas ähnliches hier schon einmal vorgekommen?

Bassi.s:
Nein, das ist ein einmaliger Vorgang! 
Keiner, ich schwöre keiner der Besitzer der hier geposteten Räder hatte auch nur einen blassen Schimmer, dass jemand sein Rad hier reinstellt, da bin ich ganz sicher.
Das schlimmste ist, die Räder sind noch nicht mal geil.

threadpolizei:
Wir kennen uns ja nicht so genau mit der Materie aus, woher weiß man denn ob ein Rad geil ist?

Bassi.s:
In dem man es mir vor der Veröffentlichung zur Begutachtung vorlegt, ist doch klar! Da könnte ja sonst jeder kommen.
Die Säcke tun ja so als wäre das ein öffentlicher Raum.

s.schwabe & crush-er:
aber...

Bassi.s:
...Schnautze!!! Jetzt auch noch frech werden oder was?

threadpolizei:
Bitte mäßigen sie sich. Was macht sie denn zur moralischen Instanz in diesem Forum?

Bassi.s:
So eine Frage! Schauen sie sich doch mal die Räder in meinem Fotoalbum an, eins geiler als das andere.
Das bestätigen Ihnen alle hier. He Forum, wer ist der Styling-Papst hier???

Forum:
Stille...


----------



## CSB (19. April 2008)

ganz großes Kino!


----------



## racejo (19. April 2008)

So und jetzt können sich die drei wieder verpissen.


----------



## s.schwabe (20. April 2008)

Leitwolf schrieb:


> @s.schwabe: Storck
> + 75%
> - Sattel, Schaltwerk, rote Tupfer



Danke für den sachlichen Kommetar. Hebt sich positiv von der restlichen Kinderkacke ab. 
Was gefällt Dir an dem Schaltwerk nicht? Ist ein ganz normales X.0. 

p.s. Dank auch an Threadpolizei, besser kann man den verwirrten keinen Spiegel vorhalten.


----------



## maggi>B (20. April 2008)

Der tiefere Sinn von "ohne eigene Bikes" ist dann hier aber auch nicht mehr gegeben und was bitte schön ist an dem Cube ein Kunstwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2008)

jonez 


das muss einfach hier rein 9,1 kg


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. April 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> crush-er seins:


+


crush-er schrieb:


> s.schwabe seins:


=


racejo schrieb:


> So und jetzt können sich die drei wieder verpissen.



krasser spruch, aber sonst funktioniert das hier nicht!


----------



## Bassi.s (23. April 2008)

Threadpolizei schrieb:


> Bassi.s:
> So eine Frage! Schauen sie sich doch mal die Räder in meinem Fotoalbum an, eins geiler als das andere.
> Das bestätigen Ihnen alle hier. He Forum, wer ist der Styling-Papst hier???



Behaupte ich nicht.



> So und jetzt können sich die drei wieder verpissen.



Bin ich einer von den dreien?

mfg, bassi


----------



## racejo (23. April 2008)

Nein. Weiter mit Bikes bitte.


----------



## Leitwolf (23. April 2008)

Is gut jetzt > Tagesordnung


----------



## Jaypeare (23. April 2008)

An dem Cube würde ich nur eine einzige Kleinigkeit tauschen, damit es zum perfekten Kunstwerk wird: Alles außer der weißen Sid.

Das Storck ist... interessant. Nicht schön aber selten. Hat Potential, der Aufbau sieht aber viel zu zusammengewürfelt aus. Wie läuft die Rotor Agilis?

Das Scale will mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## moraa (23. April 2008)

@ leitwolf:

Wo du schon mal da bist, kannst du ja nun mal dein Kommentar aus #251 näher erläutern. Ich find`s irgendwie schade nicht an deinen Gedankengängen teilhaben zu können (positiv gemeint!).  
Es gibt mit Sicherheit Verbesserungspotential, wenn das Bike leichter, pimpiger, ... sein soll, was an dem Aufbau unstimmig sein soll, erschließt sich mir aber leider nicht.

@ xtcnrsteam:

Danke für die Blumen!

Zum Scale:

Schön leicht, technisch up-to-date, a b e r: mir kommts so vor, als ob jedes Scale aus den gleichen Zutaten besteht, auch wenn ich`s mit der neuen SID noch nicht gesehen habe: XTR, X0, Speedneedle, Syntace, DT und RR. Ist mit Sicherheit alles nicht schlecht aber irgendwie auch nichts, was eine gewisse Eigenständigkeit hat. Und gerade das macht meiner Meinung nach Kunstwerke (um die es hier ja gehen soll) aus. 
Die verschiedenen Rottöne passen leider auch nicht zusammen.

Würd mir daher wünschen, wenn auch mal ein paar ungewöhnliche Räder gezeigt werden, die vielleicht auch noch künstlerisch wertvoll (oho ) photographiert wurden. 

gruß moraa


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. April 2008)

Bitteschön: Das Otos von JensXTR



Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die zweifarbigen Nokons. Aber ein Kunstwerk ist es in meinen Augen trotzdem.


----------



## Leitwolf (23. April 2008)

@jensXTR
+ 95%
- grüner Steuersatz, Nokons


----------



## Il Capitano (24. April 2008)

Bis auf die Nokons ein unglaublich geiles Bike obwohl ich sonst mehr auf Kohle oder Titan steh. Der Steuersatz passt, auf den anderen foddos sieht man, dass grüne Schrauben und Naben verbaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezzä__ (25. April 2008)

Hallo!!?!? Hammerbike!!!!!! einfach ein Traum!!!

das einzige, worüber sich streiten liesse, sind die decals auf der Kurbel....(peanuts) ansonsten ein wunderschönes bike!! Alle Achtung!!


----------



## erkan1984 (28. April 2008)

In eigener Sache:

beeblebrox71
seins


----------



## Jaypeare (28. April 2008)

Was mir an dem Rahmen gar nicht gefällt sind die Übergänge Unter-/Steuerrohr und Ober-/Sattelrohr. Sonst sehr schick. Ich hätte noch ein paar kleine rote Details (Schnellspanner, KeBlaSchrauben, Sattelklemme) verbaut.


----------



## Jierdan (28. April 2008)

geschmackssache, ich mag diese Details. Und die Gabel passt erstaunlich gut dazu


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. April 2008)

Schon ganz schick alles. Aber über die Kabelverlegung würd ich nochmal nachdenken...


----------



## Der Yeti (28. April 2008)

Und warum?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. April 2008)

Weil das Kabel vom Radcomputer so einfach um die Gabel gewickelt aussieht, als hätte man sich mal eben von abgeholfen. Das kann man mit schwarzen Gummiringen dezenter lösen.
Und die Leitung zum Umwerfer hängt auch sehr komisch da rum am Sitzrohr... Ist das von den Zuganschlägen etwa so vorgesehen?


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2008)




----------



## Exekuhtot (30. April 2008)

Andere Kette und Kurbel und man kann drüber sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dexter90 (30. April 2008)

@erkan1984
Dafür das es ein Canyon ist (nichts für ungut^^) sieht es wirklich schick aus. Gefällt.


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. April 2008)

Boah kotz die Übergänge am Steuerrohr sind ja mal so was von häßlich.Und am Sitzrohr wirds nicht besser.


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Andere Kette und Kurbel und man kann drüber sprechen.



Ich find's gut, ich mag nur die ultrafetten Storck Carbon Rahmen nicht.
Wenn man da ein Simplon Razorblade sieht, das auch sehr steif und dabei deutlich eleganter ist...

Die Kette passt schon zum Gold der Magura Tauchrohre.
Sollten vielleicht aber noch ein paar goldene (Tune Schnellspanner und ein paar Schräubchen z.B.) und weisse Farbtupfer (Sattel) ans Bike, wäre dann insgesamt etwas stimmiger...


----------



## Jonez (30. April 2008)

Das Abwasserrohr im Hintergrund trägt nicht gerade zur Wertigkeit des Fotos bei.

Das Bike sieht aber schick aus, obwohl auch mir das Konzept von Storck nicht gefällt.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. April 2008)

Ich Finde Das  Storck 
Eines Der Hässlichsten 
Plastikrahmen Auf Dem Markt


----------



## Fezzä__ (30. April 2008)

Jetzt hackt doch nicht alle auf dem Storck rum. 

Ich finde den Aufbau für einen Carbonrahmen recht gelungen. Kann er auch nichts für, dass er einen integrierten Steuersatz und ein aerodynamisches Sitzrohrende hat. (Da sieht der Rahmen des Canyon noch um einiges be***ner aus mit seinen zerquetschten stellen!)

Mir gefällt das Gesamtbild erstaundlich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaprok (30. April 2008)

sehr schönes Storck


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. April 2008)

Also angesichts der hohen Töne, die der Storck Chef so spuckt und des Preises ist der Rahmen echt nicht gerade der Bringer.... Da erwartet man mehr.
Wobei ich ihn abgesehen von den Zuganschlägen und den Übergängen bei Sitz- und Steuerrohr ganz schön finde. Aber diese Sachen versauens halt irgendwie, leider.


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2008)

Der Aufbau ist imho auch gelungen und das Bike an und für sich ist Top.
Storck ist technisch klasse, nur kriegt man das heutzutage auch deutlich eleganter hin...


----------



## Il Capitano (30. April 2008)

Die Übergänge am Oberrohr sehen echt schrecklich aus! Die Kette sticht zu sehr heraus das Gabelgold ist zu blass als das es dazu passen könnte. Dazu noch Tubeless  an so nem Hightechleichtbaurad. Gefällt mir trotz der hochwertigen Anbauteile nicht. Schade
edit_Rahmen-Sattelstütze is auch nich besser
       wie gesagt schade


----------



## Tilo (30. April 2008)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> Die Kette sticht zu sehr heraus das Gabelgold ist zu blass als das es dazu passen könnte. Dazu noch Tubeless  an so nem Hightechleichtbaurad.



Kette in Gold find ich  , bißchen Schmuck muss sein .
Gabel in schwarz, mit silbernen Decals, wie auf dem Rahmen.
Bei Hightech muss es Tubeless sein, nicht ein oller Schlauch.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Il Capitano (30. April 2008)

Ja Tubelesskit vllt. aber nicht UST


----------



## Tilo (30. April 2008)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> Ja Tubelesskit vllt. aber nicht UST



bueschi hats schon richtig gemacht. 

cu
Tilo


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2008)

ich?


----------



## xas (30. April 2008)

Mir gefällt der Storck-Rahmen - er hebt sich von den anderen Carbon-Rahmen im Design ab. Einzig die Übergänge hätten "fließender" gestaltet werden sollen, was aber in Natura weniger drastisch aussieht, als auf Bildern.

Ansonsten sticht die goldene Kette an diesem Rad imho zu sehr hervor.


----------



## Protorix (30. April 2008)

also auf den letzten seiten hier sehe ich keine kunstwerke mehr

Die Höhepunkte sind in der Mitte des Threads zu finden. 

Irgendein Carbonrahmen mit einer Starrgabel... hauptsache leicht ist noch lange kein Kunstwerk

Etwas mehr Klasse wäre fein 

my 5 cents

highlight

ritchey seite 6
dekerf seite 7
specialized ulti s 9
kleins 6
seven 5
das eine oder andere S4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (30. April 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> also auf den letzten seiten hier sehe ich keine kunstwerke mehr
> 
> Die Höhepunkte sind in der Mitte des Threads zu finden.
> 
> ...



Meine Rede!



moraa schrieb:


> Ist mit Sicherheit alles nicht schlecht aber irgendwie auch nichts, was eine gewisse Eigenständigkeit hat. Und gerade das macht meiner Meinung nach Kunstwerke (um die es hier ja gehen soll) aus.
> 
> Würd mir daher wünschen, wenn auch mal ein paar ungewöhnliche Räder gezeigt werden, die vielleicht auch noch künstlerisch wertvoll (oho ) photographiert wurden.
> 
> gruß moraa


----------



## Tilo (1. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich?



.........wenns dein Bike ist, ja  .

cu
Tilo


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2008)

leider nicht


----------



## Tilo (1. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> leider nicht



....was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden  .

cu
Tilo


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2008)

von unbekannt 7774 g von ligth-bikes.de
mehr bilder uter : http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/05/03/scott-spark-ltd-7774-gramm
lg DaViD


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (3. Mai 2008)

Hättest Du den Artikel richtig gelesen, wüßtest Du, wessen Rad das ist...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Mai 2008)

Ist doch schnurz... es geht schließlich ums bike. Und das ist einfach geil in diesem Fall!
Lediglich die Kurbel find ich hässlich, da kann sie so leicht sein wie sie will. 
Mit ordentlichen Reifen absolut stimmig das Geschoss, wie ich finde 

Edit: die Performance der Gabel würde mich als Pace-Besitzer ja mal interessieren.


----------



## Quantic (22. Mai 2008)




----------



## themanta (22. Mai 2008)

Das Groovy Cycleworks ist toll, kann man nichts gegen sagen.

Mein Top Favorit ist allerdings noch das DEKERF. Das ist IMHO die Krönung. Irgendwann hol ich mir auch mal einen Rahmen von denen..irgendwann



jaja schrieb:


>





> also auf den letzten seiten hier sehe ich keine kunstwerke mehr
> 
> Die Höhepunkte sind in der Mitte des Threads zu finden.
> 
> ...



Dem kann man nur voll und ganz zustimmen !

Gruß, Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (22. Mai 2008)

Rahmen ist schön. Der Rest geht besser.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2008)

themanta schrieb:


> Das Groovy Cycleworks ist toll, kann man nichts gegen sagen.
> 
> Mein Top Favorit ist allerdings noch das DEKERF. Das ist IMHO die Krönung. Irgendwann hol ich mir auch mal einen Rahmen von denen..irgendwann
> 
> ...



Das wirst du nicht bereuen


----------



## themanta (23. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das wirst du nicht bereuen



Nach vielem Rumlesen bin auch dieser Meinung. Ich weiss noch als ich mir meinen ersten Alurahmen geholt hab und wie toll ich den fand.

Jetzt bin ich der Meinung dass ein leichter perfekt verarbeiteter Stahl oder Titanrahmen doch die Krönung ist.

Naja, das wird sich dann zeigen

Gruß, Simon


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich in Rente gehe kauf ich mir auch so einen...


----------



## Catsoft (23. Mai 2008)

themanta schrieb:


> Nach vielem Rumlesen bin auch dieser Meinung. Ich weiss noch als ich mir meinen ersten Alurahmen geholt hab und wie toll ich den fand.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich der Meinung dass ein leichter perfekt verarbeiteter Stahl oder Titanrahmen doch die Krönung ist.
> 
> ...



Stahl und leicht, das ist so eine Sache. Mein DK Ti ist jedenfalls ein halbes Kilo leichter als mein DK SST. Ich mach am WE mal ein Gruppenfoto


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Mai 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Rente gehe kauf ich mir auch so einen...



 dann bleibt zu hoffen das es dekerf noch gibt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Mai 2008)

Ja hoffen wirs. Falls nicht, ergatter ich nen gebrauchten. Die halten ja wie man so sagt ewig, also wirds dann wohl noch welche geben


----------



## keroson (26. Mai 2008)




----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2008)

Was ist an dem Nox bitte Kunst? 08/15 Aufbau ohne irgendwelche Besonderheiten oder Eyecatcher.


----------



## müsing (27. Mai 2008)

mir gefällt das nox sehr gut. hübsches rad


----------



## racejo (27. Mai 2008)

Da wird ein Dekerf mit absoluter zusammengewüfelter Standart Ausstattung in höchsten Tönen gelobt. Einem homogenem super schönem Nox will man den Kunstwerk Status allerdings nicht zu sprechen. 

Leute, merkt ihr was?


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Leute, merkt ihr was?



Zum Beispiel dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind? 

Das Dekerf find ich bis auf die Rahmenfarbe übrigens auch nicht toll...


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Mai 2008)

Das Bild ist Kunst nicht das Bike selbst


----------



## moraa (27. Mai 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Das Bild ist Kunst nicht das Bike selbst



Das Bild ist keine Kunst, sondern einfach eine offene Blende. 
Aber du hast Recht, verglichen mit den Halbschatten-Keller-Handy-Photos die das schönste Rad hässlich machen, ist das Nox künstlerisch photographiert!


----------



## Johnny Rico (27. Mai 2008)

Das Nox über das hier diskutiert wird ist meines. Ein kurzes Wort hierzu:

Ich hatte nie vor, ein "Kunstwerk" zu erstellen; Weder beim Aufbau des Rades, noch beim Fotografieren desselben. 

Die Intention war lediglich ein funktionales Bike mit halbwegs leichten und optisch passenden Teilen aufzubauen. 

Was das Foto angeht: Das kann jeder andere mit ner Spiegelreflexkamera und einem guten Objektiv auch. Ich habe hier eine Nikon D300 mit einer 105mm - f/2.8 Festbrennweite verwendet. Was die SLR-Fotos von den ganzen Handy-Bildern abhebt ist die Freistellung vom Hintergrund. Das macht schon sehr viel aus.

Es freut mich jedenfalls, daß einigen die Qualität der Fotos positiv auffällt.  

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Triturbo (27. Mai 2008)

Ich find das Nox passt hier rein. Es sind sehr gute Teile verbaut worden, was die Zweckmäßigkeit und Optik angeht. Außerdem hat es endlich mal MTB - Bereifung (  ). Auch das Foto ist Top, und wie man so ein Bike als 0815 bezeichnen kann, ist mir ein Rätzel. Nur weil es kein Leichtbau ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (27. Mai 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Nox bitte Kunst? 08/15 Aufbau ohne irgendwelche Besonderheiten oder Eyecatcher.



Das besondere an dem Noir? Es ist schlicht, elegant und ausserdem gut abgelichtet.
Die Zusammenstellung der parts passt (bis aud die matte Reba und den unschönen Flaschenhalter) optisch super zusammen. 
So ein chickes Bike brauch keine eycatcher um gut zu wirken, genausowenig wie eine wirklich hübsche Frau Make-Up benötigt um aufzufallen.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2008)

Dem halte ich entgegen, dass ich, wenn ich jetzt sofort losgehe und ein paar Radläden abklappere, vermutlich in mindestens jedem zweiten davon ein Bike vorfinden würde, welches dem Nox - abgesehen vom Rahmen - fast bis aufs Haar gleicht: schwarz in schwarz, mit Reba, XTR, DT-Swiss-Laufrädern und den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen. 

Ein schönes und funktionelles Bike, sicher. Für meinen Geschmack aber zu sehr "von der Stange" und mit zu wenig persönlicher Note, um dem Anspruch an ein Kunstwerk gerecht zu werden. Ein (zugegeben) sehr gutes Foto reicht da nicht. Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, davon möge sich bitte niemand angegriffen fühlen.

Dass hier Bikes mit Frauen verglichen werden, dazu sag ich jetzt mal nix .


----------



## keroson (27. Mai 2008)

Genau, mit tune Spanner, umgedrehtem F99 (so siehts wenisgtens nach Xc aus), unaufälliger (aber trotzdem ein schönes Detail mMn) nicht übergroßer Stützklemme.
Was fehlt den deiner Meinung nach damit es ein Kunstwerk wird? Bremsen ändern? kein xtr? andere Gabel, joa schwarz glänzend , bunte ALuschrauben? ne du, das passt auf gar kein Fall zum Nox gelb...

Bikes und Frauen, wär mal ne Umfrage wert, wer mit wem mehr Zeit verbringt


----------



## Triturbo (30. Mai 2008)

von Johnny Rico







Es darf wieder diskutiert werden !


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder ein echtes Highlight (m.M.n.): Das Van Nicholas Zion von Adrenalin:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Juni 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein echtes Highlight (m.M.n.): Das Van Nicholas Zion von Adrenalin:



... stimmt, ein echtes Highlight!   *mirgefällt's*  

*würdenurgoldgegenrotwechseln*persönlichemeinungdierlaubtist*


----------



## 328 (7. Juni 2008)

Die verunstaltete XTR Kurbel tut in den Augen schon
etwas weh....


----------



## [email protected]!t (7. Juni 2008)

schon zu oft sehen müssen...

das ghost finde ich sexy


----------



## CSB (7. Juni 2008)

Technisch gesehen ist die XTR halt das Maß der Dinge...und soooo häßlich ist sie auch wieder nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juni 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen ist die XTR halt das Maß der Dinge...und soooo häßlich ist sie auch wieder nicht....



Maß der Dinge? Was genau denn? 

Die Lager? Sind schon steif aber alles andere als für die Ewigkeit... Integrallager von manch anderen Firmen sind da besser.
Schaltperformance? Fällt hier wohl aus und ist eh kein XTR Blatt.
Kurbel ansich? Was muss die groß können... Andere sind ebenso ausreichen steif und dabei wesentlich leichter + teilw. günstiger.

Ist durchaus ne gute Kurbel die XTR, aber das Maß der Dinge ist sie für mich nicht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2008)

Quantic schrieb:


>



Besorgt euch einfach mal die aktuelle Ausgabe der Moutain Bike Action (dank gutem Dollarkurs kostet sie auch nur günstige 8,70 Euros statt wie vor nem Jahr noch 11,50 oder so  ), die waren auf der Messe, von der das Foto stammt. War die North American Handbuilt Bike Show in Portland. Und das Rad da war eigentlich noch eines häßlicheren  Was da so rumstand, gibts z.B. hier:
http://otbiking.wordpress.com/2008/02/19/north-american-handbuilt-bike-show/

MfG
Stefan


----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Rente gehe kauf ich mir auch so einen...





> dann bleibt zu hoffen das es dekerf noch gibt......



....

und bis dann fährst du .....

hoffentlich etwas was dir spass macht ....und nicht irgendwelches langweiliges durchsnittszeux

ich kann das nicht ganz verstehen

es geht ja  nicht um xtr undsoweiter

man kann sogar mit einer lx gruppe an einem ausserordentlich tollen rahmen mehr spass haben als an dem langweiligen zeux das scheinbar die meisten in diesem forum unbedingt fahren wollen
und einem tollen beik vorziehen

......

hauptsache carbon oder alu von der stange und dann teure standardteile, da fehlt mir die phantasie das zu verstehen , sorry

......


dass dieser fred nach 12 seiten wieder in endlosen blöden diskusionen über über handies und kameras ......

das ist ja schlimmer als im klassikforum

.........


Bilder von schönen bikes bitte

man kann sogar ohne gangschaltung und mit alten gebrauchten teilen schön(er)e bikes zusammenbauen
















eigenbau einzelstück das mit extra kurzen kettenstreben etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aussieht ...






es geht natürlich auch mit viel mehr geld


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. Juni 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ....
> 
> und bis dann fährst du .....
> 
> ...



Mein Radl macht mir natürlich Spaß. Es reicht zwar nicht an den Scharm und die Qualität eines Dekerf heran, aber das Prädikat einzigartig hat es in jedem Fall, nicht zuletzt wegen der eher seltenen Firma und der RAL Pulverung nach Wunsch. Das ist mir halt auch wichtig dieser Individualismus. Auch bei der Ausstattung.
Allerdings ist Individualität ja nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert. Anderen ist es eben schnurz, ob 1000 weitere das gleiche bike unterm Hintern haben. Ist ja auch in Ordnung, wenn man da nicht so den Wert drauf legt. Denen kommts z.B. vielleicht einfach aufs biken ansich an, mit welchem bike ist dann sekundär, hauptsache funktioniert... Jeder so, wie er es gerne hätte.

Für diesen Fred ist es schon klar, dass es um individuelle bikes geht. Generell aber solls mir im Prinzip latte sein, auch wenn mir persönlich Vielfalt lieber ist.

Edit: die bikes, die du da gepostet hast, sind nicht alle unbedingt mein Fall. STIL haben sie aber in jedem Fall!


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Juni 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Es reicht zwar nicht an den *Scham* und die Qualität eines Dekerf heran



Nach'm Fussball Samstag nachts wirds scho schwer  
Aber nackert ist der der DeKerf Rahmen ja irgendwie auch  
Wie tät der Kaiser sagen...ja ja, des hat Stil, des hat Charrrrrme.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. Juni 2008)

Oh nein, warum passiert ausgerechnet mir das?  

Ich meinte *natürlich* den *Scharm*. Auch wenn ein völlig unlackierter Dekerf bestimmt trotzdem noch klasse aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2008)

auch ein de kerf ist nur ein stahlrahmen

obwohl stahlrahmen sind schon viel hübscher charmanter  als alu und plastik
nicht nur weil es viel weniger leute gibt die sowas fahren

breezer brodie rocky und all das andere zuex sin auch charmant obwohl da nicht immer der meister selbts (oder seine angestellten in irgendeinem hochpreisland ..... obwohl TW ist ja auch kein billiglohnland) hand anlegt wie wahrscheilnich bei fast jeder firma die mehr als 100 rahmen im jahr verkauft .... 

der aufbau und die lackierung eines solchen rades trägt mindestens soviel zum gesammtkunstwerk bei

bikeesotherik mag ich nicht, weder bei angeblich phantastischen fähigkeiten von carbon noch bei wundereigenschaften von titan oder stahl, noch von magischen eigenschaften von irgendwelchen angeblich so tollen firmenbesitzern ....

ich mag einfach schöne und schön aufgebaute räder

s

ps das hier ist ja eine gallerie











das rad ist zwar nicht schön aber irgendwie originell, was anderes als crosscountry kann man damit auch nicht fahren, charmant, usa made und angeblich mit magischen fähigkeiten ausgestattet ist es auch


----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2008)

auch ein de kerf ist nur ein stahlrahmen

obwohl stahlrahmen sind schon viel hübscher charmanter  als alu und plastik
nicht nur weil es viel weniger leute gibt die sowas fahren

breezer brodie roxky und all das andere zuex sin auch charmant obwohl da nicht immer der meister selbts (oder seine angestellten in irgendeinem hochpreisland ..... obwohl TW ist ja auch kein billiglohnland)

der aufbau und die lackierung eines solchen rades trägt mindestens soviel zum gesammtkunstwerk bei

bikeesotherik mag ich nicht, weder bei angeblich phantastischen fähigkeiten von carbon noch bei wundereigenschaften von titan oder stahl, noch von magischen eigenschaften von irgendwelchen angeblich so tollen firmenbesitzern ....

ich mag einfach schöne und schön aufgebaute räder


pps. 

die bilder von der nordamerikanichen handmachfahhradschau zeigen ja ganz deutlich dass man geschmack nicht kaufen kann , schon gar nicht mit viel geld

an jedes noch so schön und sorgfälltig gemachte rahmengestell werden noch brook sälltel und lenkerbänder , holzgriffe, felgen und schutzbleche ... undsoweiter angebaut

styleüberdosis

genauso wie man nicht irgendwelchen mattschwarzen versenderbikes mit teuren carbonteilen und xtr gruppen leben einhauchen kann  

kann man auch zuviel machen und die fahrräder sehen dann einfach nur schlecht aus

s


----------



## Gorth (8. Juni 2008)

@stoph:

muss echt mal gesagt werden, du hast ein gutes Gespür für schöne Fahrräder! Meine zwei Favoriten da oben sind die Konas, besonders das Grüne.


----------



## maggi>B (8. Juni 2008)

was für häßliche Bikes, dann lieber mattschwarze Versenderbikes mit xtr Gruppe.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. Juni 2008)

Also irgendwie kamen nach dem VN nur noch Semi-Klassiker die zudem auch noch schlecht aufgebaut waren,wenn schon Klassik dann richtig. 

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2008)

ich wollte auch nur etwas provozieren 

ob schlecht aufgebaut oder nicht ....

das sind auch keine showräder sondern dinge die so von ihren besitzern gefahren werden

klassiker die mit möglichst vielen bunten eloxteilen (die damals fast keiner bezahlen konnte und die darum meist auch nicht komplett an solche bikes gebaut wurden), also diese vitrinen und showklassiker sind auch nicht besonder gschmackvoll

singlespeeder , die meisten oben sind ja solche, sind sowieso nicht dazu gedacht ernsthaft darüber zu diskutieren

die dinger sind eigentlich unpraktisch, also per se schlecht aufgebaut....

darüber ernsthaft diskutieren wollen ist  ja auch etwas , naja angestrengt

ich wollte eigentlich mit den bildern nur meine behauptung unterstützen
dass teuer und neu und hightech nicht immer schöne und gute bikes ....

wenn die sache so klar wäre würde es ja hier nicht alle 10 seiten streit geben was jetzt ein kunstwerk ist und was nicht

ich hab übrigens gar nichts gegen moderne räder von grossserienherstellern 
wenn sie gut fahren und funktionieren

das hier ist ganz nett






das fährt gut






und das sieht auch noch eigenständig aus ist aber wahrscheinlich kein kunstwerk weil keine schaltung also doof 

kann auch kein kunstwerk sein weil serienausstattung und kein xtr


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Juni 2008)

Das Trek 69 ist zwar von der Stange, aber trotzdem klasse. Habe das Ding letztes Jahr in Duisburg am Trek-Stand gesehen und mir sind fast die Augen rausgefallen. Lecker .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juni 2008)

Hier war auch so'n Ding ausgestellt - passenderweise in einer Apotheke.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Juni 2008)

Schade nur, daß Trek das Bike nur so auf den Markt gebracht hat und nicht in einer normalen Version.
Imho momentan mit weitem Abstand das schönste Trek Hardtail...


----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2008)

meinst du mit normal gangschaltung oder 26"/26"


das mit gangschaltung müsste man wohl mit lebstgebautem ausfallende lösen

das mit 29vorn lässt sich einfach lösen

gabel auf - plasikspacer raus- ev. 5ml öl raus- vorderradumspeichen- fertig

die gabel ist um 4cm im federweg reduziert, dh sie wedert weniger aus
wenn der spacer raus ist federt sie 4cm mehr aus
der radius des 26er laufrads ist ist ca 3,7cm kleiner als der vom 29er laufrad

....

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (8. Juni 2008)

dann haste aber wahrscheinlihc nen mordssteilen lenkwinkel
selbst wenn das Ding in Standardkonfiguration 70° hätte müsstest Du mit mehr als 72° Lenkwinkel rechnen. Der Rahmen ist nunmal auf 29er Vorderrad ausgerichtet...


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Juni 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> meinst du mit normal gangschaltung oder 26"/26"



Beides!
Also, daß es auch für normalen Einsatz taugt.
Farbe und Rahmen sind echt schön und heben sich wohltuend von der Masse ab.
Mir fällt ausser dem Cube AMS (und das ist ja auch glänzend und nicht matt) gerade kein bekannteres Bike (also von einem grösseren Hersteller) in bronze/braun ein. 
Die Ausstattung degradiert das Bike imho eher zum Ausstellungsstück.

Alte Bikes trendy zum Singlespeeder umrüsten ist ja ganz nett, hat aber an einem modernen Bike nichts verloren.
Und die Gabel erfüllt an dem Bike ja auch eher optische als praktische Zwecke. 15cm Federweg vorne gehören an entsprechende Bikes, nicht an CC Hardtails.

Wirklich Schade.
Die restlichen Trek Hardtails dieses Jahr finde ich totlangweilig...


----------



## singlestoph (9. Juni 2008)

hallooo ihr beiden

lesen bildet manchmal

die gabel ist im federweg um 4cm reduziert

conversionkit : zwei 4cm lange plastikspacer

die die gabeln am komplett ausfedern hindern

federweg 9cm 4cm höhere nabe bei der sc32 (wieviel bei der doppelbrücke noch drin ist??? vielleicht machen die für trek eine etwas reduzierte version genaue daten kann man sicher auf der trekhomepage .....)

weil das so einfach geht und weil da keine gabelbrücke im weg steht fahren 29er fahrer so oft mit lefty gabeln oder maverick upside down gabeln







singlespeeden in münchen geht super, war ich mal, ich wüsste nicht wo man da schaltung braucht  

vielleicht war der tourenführer einfach unbegabt

der olympiaparkhügel war die höchste erhebung....
singlespeeder mögen übrigens so absolut formulierte aburteilungen gar nicht, vielleicht weil die meisten auch noch geschaltete räder haben und durchaus nicht intollerant .... ich sag ja auch nicht schaltung is quatsch






http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600178998436/

aber was weiss ich schon, ich war ja nur ein paar stunden da


----------



## singlestoph (9. Juni 2008)

hallooo ihr beiden

lesen bildet manchmal

die gabel ist im federweg um 4cm reduziert

conversionkit : zwei 4cm lange plastikspacer

die die gabeln am komplett ausfedern hindern

federweg 9cm 4cm höhere nabe

weil das so einfach geht und weil da keine gabelbrücke im weg steht fahren 29er fahrer so oft mit lefty gabeln oder maverick upside down gabeln






singlespeeden in münchen geht super, war ich mal, ich wüsste nicht wo man da schaltung braucht  

vielleicht war der tourenführer einfach unbegabt

der olympiaparkhügel war die höchste erhebung....
singlespeeder mögen übrigens so absolut formulierte aburteilungen gar nicht, vielleicht weil die meisten auch noch geschaltete räder haben und durchaus nicht intollerant .... ich sag ja auch nicht schaltung is quatsch






http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600178998436/

aber was weiss ich schon, ich war ja nur ein paar stunden da


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Juni 2008)

Die Messias Tourenfotos gehören hier nun gar nicht rein. Das in München nicht eben Transalp Touren gefahren werden können ist mir auch klar.
Du kannst auch noch so werben, für mich sind Singlespeeder ne hippe retro Mode, die aber an modernen Bikes nichts zu suchen hat. Auch die (laut Trek übrigens auf 100mm reduzierte) Doppelbrücken Maverick ist mir für CC überdimensioniert.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juni 2008)

...ihr immer mit eurem : nur keine stangenbikes .... es gibt sooo viel hässlichen eigenaufbauschrott ... da lob´ich mir ein  schönes canyon , radon , cube o.ä. ...  an ´nen stahlrahmen igendwelche teile pappen , macht ihn ja nun noch nicht zur schönheit .....


----------



## mete (9. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch noch so werben, für mich sind Singlespeeder ne hippe retro Mode, die aber an modernen Bikes nichts zu suchen hat.



Gott sei Dank interessiert Deine Meinung nur recht wenig...ein Singlespeeder ist das ideale Trainings- und Schlechtwetterrad.


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Juni 2008)

Ignoranter kann man gegenüber anderen Meinungen wohl nicht sein...


----------



## mete (9. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ignoranter kann man gegenüber anderen Meinungen wohl nicht sein...



War das jetzt eine Selbstkritik? löblich! Oder meinst Du gar Intoleranz...ja, ingnoranten Personen gegenüber bin ich durchaus intolerant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rseven (2. Juli 2008)

wann gibts wieder neue Räder?


----------



## HypnoKröte (2. Juli 2008)

Bis meine SID kommt 
Vorerst Fudder für euch.


----------



## Der Yeti (2. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällt das Rad nicht. Die XTR-Kurbel springt mir förmlich ins Gesicht und auch sonst ist das Rad irgendwie zu leer.


----------



## Kendooo (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde den Nicolai schön. Aber ist das die FR-Version (wegen der Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr hin), in das du ne SID (2009) einbauen willst?


----------



## HypnoKröte (2. Juli 2008)

Nee du meins darf ich net posten siehe Thread Titel , ist von jmd. ausm Forum.


----------



## AngryApe (3. Juli 2008)

hatten wir das schon?






...ursprünglich hier gepostet von Weight Weenie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (3. Juli 2008)

das gelb gold finde ich nicht schön. Und die kurbel ist recht dünn neben denn dicken unterrohr.


----------



## Unrest (3. Juli 2008)

Der Sattel sieht zwar irgendwie aus wie ein Geierschnabel und von der Gabel bin ich auch nicht gerade ein Fan, aber das Gesamtkunstwerk gefällt, will ich meinen! 

Wieso ein XT und nicht ein XTR oder X9 Umwerfer? (oder guck ich falsch?)


----------



## Triturbo (3. Juli 2008)

Ist ein LX, warum weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Triturbo (3. Juli 2008)

''Der LX Werfer wird ersetzt durch einen Campagnolo Record mit Schelle.''

ontonic

Hab noch zwei wunderschöne Bikes gefunden, beide farblich super abgestimmtund technisch erste Liga.

Dominik82 : 





HypnoKröte :


----------



## promises (3. Juli 2008)

du weisst, dass die SID im 2. Bild gephotoshopped ist, oder ?


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Juli 2008)

Jan hat Recht  Sry aber Bilder mit SID gibts erst am WE.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hätt's jetzt so beim flüchtigen Anschauen auch nicht gesehen. Sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal vielversprechend aus. Und das Schwinn ist eh erste Sahne.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Juli 2008)

Die Montage ist sehr gut gemacht - also entspricht doch das Bild dem Threadtitel. Nur an der Brücke sieht die Gabel etwas verschwommen aus.


----------



## owdtaucher (3. Juli 2008)

Ich darf ja mein Bike hier nicht reinstellen........


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Juli 2008)

Jeder ordentlicher Grafiker würde mir eins aufn Deckel geben , aber 
demnächst gibts wirklich gute neue Bilder-zumal sich seit dem alten Bild sehr viel verändert hat.

Soo hier nochmal ein was mir wirklich zusagt...





old but beautiful.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2008)

KRANK,...
aber irgendwie geil


----------



## mordin (4. Juli 2008)

saugeil


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. Juli 2008)

Super GAY die Kiste  Und super cool 

Nur die Kurbel mag ich nicht an dem Rad.


----------



## Dr.Dos (4. Juli 2008)

Bei dem GT geht XTR 950 ja gar nicht...


----------



## promises (4. Juli 2008)

da muss ne Kooka ran!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2008)

Roger That!


----------



## owdtaucher (7. Juli 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> In eigener Sache:
> 
> beeblebrox71
> seins



Mich würde mal die größe der Reifen interesieren und wie die sich fahren lassen?

Super Rad


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juli 2008)

Macht solche Diskussionen doch bitte per PM oder im Laufradbereich. Sonst wird die Galerie hier ruckzuck wieder vollgemüllt.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei: (auch wenn der Hintergrund nicht der idealste ist) 






War vom ersten Blick auf das Bild sofort verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (12. Juli 2008)

ich mag Konas nicht, aber das da ist echt klasse, 
Vielleicht noch ne Andere Bereifung.... 
Die Scheiben sehen Klasse aus.
Ist das von nem IBC User? Wenn ja von Welchem?


----------



## kona86 (12. Juli 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich mag Konas nicht, aber das da ist echt klasse,
> Vielleicht noch ne Andere Bereifung....
> Die Scheiben sehen Klasse aus.
> Ist das von nem IBC User? Wenn ja von Welchem?



Nee, habs aus nem Thread im mtbr-forum.


----------



## José94 (13. Juli 2008)

Commencal Skin 2009


----------



## faketreee (13. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand ne Lupe? *blinzel*


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Juli 2008)

Schön - ohne Zweifel, aber sollen hier nicht nur User Bikes rein? 

Ist so ja von der Stange...


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> von unbekannt 7774 g von ligth-bikes.de
> mehr bilder uter : http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/05/03/scott-spark-ltd-7774-gramm
> lg DaViD



is das nich ein dt-swiss dämpfer? u dazu ne pace? tststs
das passt meiner meinung nach nicht
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## promises (13. Juli 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> is das nich ein dt-swiss dämpfer? u dazu ne pace? tststs
> das passt meiner meinung nach nicht
> gruß



warum nicht?

richtig, ist ein DT Swiss XR Carbon.


----------



## keroson (13. Juli 2008)

wo ist den an dem Bike ne pace verbuat? das ist n dt-swiss Dämpfer und ne dt-swiss Gabel. Zugegeben, viel mehr als die pace Gabel umgelabelt haben die Leute von dt-swiss nicht gemacht.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Juli 2008)

promises schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> 
> richtig, ist ein DT Swiss XR Carbon.



naja wir pace-fahrer 'mögen' dt-swiss nich weil die pace doch aufgekauft haben die schweine...



keroson schrieb:


> wo ist den an dem Bike ne pace verbuat? das ist n dt-swiss Dämpfer und ne dt-swiss Gabel. Zugegeben, viel mehr als die pace Gabel umgelabelt haben die Leute von dt-swiss nicht gemacht.



ich kenn nur die pace gabeln die aus carbon sind u die brücke hinter den tauchrohren haben.

edit: obwohl die decals für dt-swiss sprechen. och menno... das is doch alles nur geklaut eo eo...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (13. Juli 2008)

Die Decals der DT Swiss Gabeln verschandeln die ehem. Pace vielmehr, als dass sie für sie sprechen. Genau wie der utopische Preis für die Dinger. 



keroson schrieb:


> Zugegeben, viel mehr als die pace Gabel umgelabelt haben die Leute von dt-swiss nicht gemacht.



Stimmt so nicht. Dichtungen und Buchsen sind andere und kommen nun von anderen Zuliefer-Firmen (die waren bei Pace ja auch ne Katastrophe) und diverse Feinheiten im technischen Innenleben der Gabeln wurden überarbeitet. 
Hatte DT mal ne Mail geschrieben und nach den Unterschieden gefragt


----------



## Jako (20. Juli 2008)

.....meins  Gruß Jako


----------



## HypnoKröte (20. Juli 2008)

Was ist denn bitte so schwer dran zu lesen ? 

Cross-Country Kunstwerke - ohne eigene Bikes


----------



## Deleted 76843 (20. Juli 2008)

hmhm okey ich sags ihm: Ohne eigene Bikes. Hier darfst du dein Rad nicht selber reinstellen dass muss jemand tun, der dein Rad als Kunstwerk empfindet.

Trozdem, schönes Rad!


----------



## Jako (20. Juli 2008)

.....Bitte um Verzeihung......


----------



## Deleted 76843 (20. Juli 2008)

@Jako also mir gefälltz wass denn dass für ein Rahmen? Stahl oder?

Mfg


----------



## chri55 (21. Juli 2008)

o gott, ist das Spark geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (21. Juli 2008)

....ja, 2000g columbus stahl gesamt 10,2kg - macht echt spaß. gruß jako


----------



## Triturbo (21. Juli 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Jeder ordentlicher Grafiker würde mir eins aufn Deckel geben , aber
> demnächst gibts wirklich gute neue Bilder-zumal sich seit dem alten Bild sehr viel verändert hat.
> 
> Soo hier nochmal ein was mir wirklich zusagt...
> ...



 So schön, das GT.  Definitiv mal was anderes.


----------



## keroson (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juli 2008)

Traumhaft!
KOmme was wolle, einen feinen klassischen Titanrahmen schlägt optisch wenig. Hat einfach Stil und hier vollkommen stimmig aufgebaut.
Aber die Chance so eines mal in Europa zu Gesicht zu bekommen dürfte extrem gering sein...


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juli 2008)

ahhhh...das is doch von zaskar-le. wunderschöner rahmen


----------



## Kreativlos (6. August 2008)

Das Epic 2009 von Sauser ist ein wunderschönes Bike (habe ich in der "Bike Sport News" gesehen, hab die Zeitschrift deswegen gekauft, im Internet habe ich bisher keine Bilder des Rades gefunden, leider, wäre als Wallpaper ideal, natürlich mit schönem Hintergrund)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. August 2008)

Vom Brodie ist aber auch nur der Rahmen schön... 

Den Kish find ich nicht so dolle. Da gibts in meinen Augen schönere Titan Rahmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. August 2008)

Angry Apes Leichtbaupanzer gehört für mich auch absolut hier rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. August 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Angry Apes Leichtbaupanzer gehört für mich auch absolut hier rein



das seh ich auch so! tolles rad! wobei panzer allein ne bessere bezeichnung wär oder vielleicht rohloffpanzer


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. August 2008)

Geiles Ding! Und gute Marke  
Die Farbe kommt auch sehr gut an


----------



## Clemens (14. August 2008)

Tomac Cortez 2008, geklaut von MTBR.COM (aufgebautes Bike)

Der gleiche Frame liegt bei mir im Keller, nur bin ich derzeit noch unentschlossen, ob ich den Tomac aufbaue oder einen RM Vertex 70 Frame (2005er). Der Tomac ist auf jeden Fall leichter (1534 Gramm in Size M) und hat zudem ein super Finish (nur leider made in Taiwan).


----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. August 2008)

Das Rad von Nebeljäger..


----------



## Aalex (15. August 2008)

boah verflucht ist das sexy


----------



## EmJay (19. August 2008)

Hmmm- wirklich sehr schön...
Wird Zeit für mich, auch mal nen Retro-/Neuteile Mix aufzubauen glaub ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. August 2008)

wunderschoen!


----------



## keroson (16. Dezember 2008)

ausgrab:
endlich gibt mal wieder ein Bike das für die Titelseite diese Threads wie geschaffen ist.

Welches Wohl?
na klar, Monstas Instinct:






(einzig das Bild find ich noch suboptimal, wirkt irgendwie überbelichtet, kann aber auch an meinem Monitor liegen)


----------



## damonsta (16. Dezember 2008)

Danke, ich fühle mich geehrt!

Das Bild ist wirklich schlecht. Aber war halt auf einer Ausfahrt. Wahl stand zwischen: Erst Bild im schlechten Licht, aber sauber ODER im "Abendlicht" um halb 5, aber saudreckig. Naja, ich verspreche noch bessere Bilder nachzureichen.


----------



## keroson (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs mal durch zwei gimp Filter gejagt.
Hell ist es immer noch, aber vielleicht gefällt es ja:


----------



## damonsta (16. Dezember 2008)

Die Vorlage wurde schon mit Gimp bearbeitet. Da kann man nicht viel rausholen!


----------



## Der P (16. Dezember 2008)

Moin Boris,

ich glaub ich sollte mal Bilder deiner Räder machen kommen 

Wenn du das Bild in RAW hast, würd ich meinen da schon noch einiges retten zu können. Allerdings finde ich ua die Perspektive jetzt auch nicht soooo Brüller. Aber wir sind hier ja auch nicht im "Photo" Thread, also passt schon.


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Dezember 2008)

gerade erst jetzt auf diesen Thread gestossen....

das Instinkt ist echt der Hammer...wunderschön...

aja, und danke für die Blumen...ich werds meinem kleinen stählernen flüstern..


----------



## damonsta (16. Dezember 2008)

Der P schrieb:


> Moin Boris,
> 
> ich glaub ich sollte mal Bilder deiner Räder machen kommen
> 
> Wenn du das Bild in RAW hast, würd ich meinen da schon noch einiges retten zu können. Allerdings finde ich ua die Perspektive jetzt auch nicht soooo Brüller. Aber wir sind hier ja auch nicht im "Photo" Thread, also passt schon.



Ich glaube auch jemand Fähiges sollte sich dessen annehmen. Oder ich mache halt doch Geld für eine gescheite Cam locker. Sollte es noch in RAW haben, aber das Licht war echt mehr als schlecht und die Ixus 30 ist eben eine reine "Die Kleine nehme ich mit in Urlaub" Cam.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> gerade erst jetzt auf diesen Thread gestossen....
> 
> das Instinkt ist echt der Hammer...wunderschön...
> 
> aja, und danke für die Blumen...ich werds meinem kleinen stählernen flüstern..



Danke und selber!


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige, was es an dem Bike zu meckern gibt ist, dass die Proportionen in der Riesen-Rahmengröße seltsam wirken, und das kann man nun wirklich nicht ändern. Chapeau!

(...und der Sattel...)


----------



## damonsta (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke! Der Sattel ist vermutlich der einzige der mir wirklich passt, und an den 1,90 lässt sich wohl wirklich nichts ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (19. Dezember 2008)

ich find das viel zu helle bild cool - so wirkt das bike als "lichtgestalt" direkt vom himmel gesandt


----------



## Northern lite (20. Dezember 2008)

ich will hier jetzt nicht als "Spielverderber" agieren...

aber ich frage mich was ist an dem Bike sooooo geil?

ich finde auch, dass der Rahmen zu groß ist um wirklich gut zu wirken (OK, der Fahrer kann nichts dafür, dass er so groß ist....und das Bike muß in erster Linie passen)

aber etwas wirklich besonderes kann ich daran nicht erkennen....


----------



## faketreee (20. Dezember 2008)

@northern lite: Geht mir genauso. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen: Schön ist anders. Aber ganz anders.

Aber mit den Geschmäckern war das ja so eine Sache...


----------



## Lion77 (25. Dezember 2008)

Du hast schon recht mit schön ist anders, geht mir genauso.
Das Rad will nicht so recht gefallen...der Rahmen wirkt sehr unharmonisch, wohl aufgrund der Grösse. Wieviel Federweg soll die verbaute Reba haben? Und der Sattel passt ja mal garnicht zum Rad...rein Optisch.

Aber bevor der Krieg wieder losgeht.....Geschmäcker sind halt rein objektiv.
Ein Kunstwerk, ist es jedenfalls definitiv nicht.

Lion


----------



## Sateless (25. Dezember 2008)

ich find die möhre cool, grade weil sie mal (aus meiner sicht) "normalformatig" ist. bei den ganzen 15" rahmen die zwischen den rädern untergehen frag ich mich immer, was das für leichtbaudirter sind 

einzig den speedneedle mit weißen bezügen könnte man drauftackern, wenn man wollte, aber den sieht man eh nicht, wenn man draufsitzt ... von daher. 

froh' weihnachten


----------



## Unrest (25. Dezember 2008)

Sateless schrieb:


> bei den ganzen 15" rahmen die zwischen den rädern untergehen frag ich mich immer, was das für leichtbaudirter sind


Ohne Worte! 


Ich muss sagen, dass mir dein Rad gefällt, Boris, auch wenn die Needle nicht ganz passt.
Und das Beste dran ist: Ich könnte es dir klauen und selber fahren ohne Ergonomieprobleme zu haben. 



Und damits hier mal wieder ein Bild hat, hier das Nox vom "Johnny Rico":


----------



## chri55 (25. Dezember 2008)

das Nox find ich genial.


----------



## Unrest (25. Dezember 2008)

Und weils mir grad mal wieder ins Auge gesprungen ist, hier der Bomber von bugmtb:


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Dezember 2008)

@Beefcity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Dezember 2008)

Geil


----------



## mucho (25. Dezember 2008)

woaahhhhh 
was ist das für ein geiles rad?!?!?!?!

hat jm. schonmal die schaltung gefahren?


----------



## fatboy (25. Dezember 2008)

Ist das diese hydraulische Schaltung?


----------



## Der P (25. Dezember 2008)

Jep. 5rot.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2008)

..das grüne voitl is der oberhammer !! 1.000.000 goldene gummipunkte !!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Dezember 2008)

Schon ein Bisschen her, oder?
Ich nehme an, du meinst das mit der schmächtigen Carbonforke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (26. Dezember 2008)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> In eigener Sache:
> 
> beeblebrox71
> seins



Einfach schön! Und der Flaschenhalter funktioniert ?


----------



## jaja (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag ja Cannondale eigentlich nicht, aber das hier finde ich ganz gelungen.


----------



## damonsta (28. Dezember 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht mit schön ist anders, geht mir genauso.
> Das Rad will nicht so recht gefallen...der Rahmen wirkt sehr unharmonisch, wohl aufgrund der Grösse. Wieviel Federweg soll die verbaute Reba haben? Und der Sattel passt ja mal garnicht zum Rad...rein Optisch.
> 
> Aber bevor der Krieg wieder losgeht.....Geschmäcker sind halt rein objektiv.
> ...



Du bist halt ein ganz besonderer Freund von mir und einigen anderen!



Sateless schrieb:


> ich find die möhre cool, grade weil sie mal (aus meiner sicht) "normalformatig" ist. bei den ganzen 15" rahmen die zwischen den rädern untergehen frag ich mich immer, was das für leichtbaudirter sind
> 
> einzig den speedneedle mit weißen bezügen könnte man drauftackern, wenn man wollte, aber den sieht man eh nicht, wenn man draufsitzt ... von daher.
> 
> froh' weihnachten



Danke! Weisser Sattel wäre optisch cool, aber ich habe keine Lust soviel zu putzen. Wenn ihr wüsstet wie das Rad momentan aussieht...



Unrest schrieb:


> Ohne Worte!
> 
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass mir dein Rad gefällt, Boris, auch wenn die Needle nicht ganz passt.
> Und das Beste dran ist: Ich könnte es dir klauen und selber fahren ohne Ergonomieprobleme zu haben.



Danke! Ich muss sagen: die Grösse passt perfekt. Es lässt sich sooo schön durch die Kurven jagen. Der RoRo ist wirklich ein extrem geiler Reifen, vor allem im Schlamm.


----------



## Lion77 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ach weisst Du Damonsta, meine Freunde such ich mir immer noch selber aus.
Und "Freunde" die keine Kritik vertragen, sondern nur umschmeichelt werden wollen, brauch ich schonmal garnicht.

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Lion


----------



## HypnoKröte (28. Dezember 2008)

Wollen wir Freunde werden


----------



## xas (28. Dezember 2008)

Das Kish und das Merlin sind toll! Das Merlin sähe aber noch viel besser ohne die ganzen Decals am Rahmen aus.

Das Rocky finde ich auch gelungen. Auch wenn es unpraktisch ist, hätte ich einen schwarz/weissen Speedneedle montiert. Vielleicht noch silberne Schnellspanner und mir überlegt ob eine silber polierte Gabelkrone wirkt. Die Federwege sehen kurz aus (85mm bei der Reba?).

Beim Canyon sieht man, wie schnell ein Carbon-Rahmen der letzten Generation optisch alt/überholt wirkt. An die Optik der Scapel-Rahmen werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen können...

Und das Klein Adroit von Chri5 finde ich immer noch richtig gut. 








Außerdem ein ehemaliges Nicolai Argon CC Leichtbau-Projekt, habe aber kein Bild mehr gefunden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Klein ist richtig gut


----------



## chri55 (29. Dezember 2008)

gehört für mich absolut hier rein:
(und das aus dem Schüler und Studentenbikes-Thread )



kona86 schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es soweit! Aber seht selbst wie es geworden ist!
> 
> Und ab gehts!
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2008)

@Klein
schön und mit sicherheit auch schnell.
mir würde allerdings eine komplett gleiche schwarze linie gefallen. nicht matt und wet black gemischt. 

@Rewel
zu dem bike braucht man schon nichts mehr sagen. einfach top!


----------



## ]:-> (29. Dezember 2008)

...und wer putzt jetzt meine Tastatur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (3. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Die Vorlage wurde schon mit Gimp bearbeitet. Da kann man nicht viel rausholen!



Kann man schon. Zusammen mit einem passenderen Beschnitt, einem Rahmen und ein paar Änderungen der Tonwerte, Gradationskurven und Sättigungen und einer Tiefen-Lichter-Korrektur kann es so aussehen:


----------



## Triturbo (19. Januar 2009)

Mit schwarzer Fox toll:


----------



## GlanDas (19. Januar 2009)

Der Übergang Steuerrohr und Vorbau gefällt mir nicht.
Aber sonst, spitze das Rad. Vorallem die XTR passt !


----------



## damonsta (19. Januar 2009)

Danke moraa, gar nicht gesehen!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Danke moraa, gar nicht gesehen!



Mach trotzdem mal neue Fotos von Deinem Leichtbau-RM-Bike!


----------



## daddy yo yo (20. Januar 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Mit schwarzer Fox toll:


schwarze gabel (egal, welche marke, hauptsache ne race-gabel), schwarzer thomson-vorbau und eine schöne sattelstützenklemme. dann wär's perfekt.


----------



## eiji (20. Januar 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> schwarze gabel (egal, welche marke, hauptsache ne race-gabel), schwarzer thomson-vorbau und eine schöne sattelstützenklemme. dann wär's perfekt.



Perfekt? Ohne Pedalen? 



Against Off-Topic:


----------



## daddy yo yo (20. Januar 2009)

ich schränke die gabelauswahl für oben gezeigtes gt nun doch ein:






je nachdem, welches dekor besser zu den gt decals passt...


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Januar 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Against Off-Topic:



Ist das eine 180er? Bin ja auch schon SID mit Disc gefahren, aber das stell ich mir etwas zu krass vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (20. Januar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> gehört für mich absolut hier rein:
> (und das aus dem Schüler und Studentenbikes-Thread )



Das Rewel geht für mich nahe in die Richtung absolut PERFEKT.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Rewel geht für mich nahe in die Richtung absolut PERFEKT.


----------



## damonsta (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich was schreibe-und jetzt tue ich es. Wer das GT als Kunstwerk sieht sollte mal zu einem Optiker.

Oder seht ihr:

1.Den Übergang Sitzrohr-Sattelstütze
2. und vor allem diese *FETTE* Kunststoffscheibe am Hinterrad

einfach nicht?
Das Rad gehört hier keinesfalls rein, bis die Mängel behoben wurden.

Ich habe mich bemüht, meine Aussage so objektiv wie möglich zu halten. Wie ich das Rad subjektiv finde sage ich lieber nicht.


----------



## Illuminus (20. Januar 2009)

lol das mitder scheibe is mir noch nich aufgefallen  omg

Auch wenn der rahmen exotisch aussieht und mal was anderes is, so find ich das rad ziemlich unstimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## Sateless (20. Januar 2009)

ihr verwöhnten miesmuscheln 

aber das mit der plastikscheibe ist ein argument!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Januar 2009)

Auch als eingefleischter GTler muss ich damonsta zustimmen, dass das Plastezaskar hier nicht reingehört.
Das sieht für mich stark serienmäßig aus..
Auch wenn Serien-/Stangenbikes sehr schön sein können, sie sind bei weitem keine Kunstwerke.
Mit der SID WC, ohne Plastescheibe, ohne Spacer, anderem Vorbau und dann hoffentlich ordentlicher Sattelüberhöhung kann man nochmal drüber reden, aber so erstmal nicht.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. Januar 2009)

Selbst mit Plastikscheibe, Serienausstattung und farblich eher unpassender Gabel finde ich dieses Rad eindrucksvoller als die meisten in diesem Thread gezeigten bikes.
Das ganze Kunstwerkgeschwafel ist für meine Begriffe ohnehin Humbuk, wo es hier doch um FAHRRÄDER geht. Aber nun ja, das kann ja jeder sehen wie er will, wie das ja nunmal so ist, wenn man über Kunst spricht. Und weil der Kunstbegriff, insbesondere bei Fahrrädern, nunmal ein sehr relativer ist, hat im Prinzip jedes bike das Recht, hier gezeigt zu werden 

Jedenfalls ist für mich der Rahmen des GT es schon wert, dass das bike hier drin steht...


----------



## damonsta (21. Januar 2009)

Kunst ungleich Kunststoffscheibe.


----------



## kona86 (21. Januar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Rewel geht für mich nahe in die Richtung absolut PERFEKT.



Es ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Januar 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht fertig



... NA JA AM RAHMEN KANNST DU WENIG ÄNDERN....


----------



## chri55 (21. Januar 2009)

was willst du da noch ändern?


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> was willst du da noch ändern?



war ironisch gemeint....


----------



## kona86 (22. Januar 2009)

don Trailo schrieb:


> war Ironisch Gemeint....



Den Rahmen werde ich demnächst gegen einen aus Plastik tauschen!


----------



## Unrest (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn du diesen hässlichen Metallklumpen loswerden willst, entsorg ich ihn dir gerne - unentgeldlich!



Schönes Rad, muss man so sagen.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Februar 2009)

schon lange überfällig hier:

Don's Racer X Titan:


----------



## Häußler__ (11. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand das Scott Scale bei Light-Bikes gesehen. Gesamtgewicht von 5,12 kg  und das mit Federgabel

Sollte auch mit dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (11. Februar 2009)

warum postest du es dann nicht?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

5,12kg?!?!? Was zur Hölle??
Das würd ich mir gern mal anguckn.
Würd mich aber nich wunder, wenn man alle 10km nen neues braucht...


----------



## Bassi.s (11. Februar 2009)

Häußler schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Scott Scale bei Light-Bikes gesehen. Gesamtgewicht von 5,12 kg  und das mit Federgabel
> 
> Sollte auch mit dabei sein



Das ist das Scale von Hawkpower. Ein leichteres ist tatsächlich nicht bekannt.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Aha.
Es is zwar leicht, aber exorbitant schön find ich das nich


----------



## Jierdan (11. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Aha.
> Es is zwar leicht, aber exorbitant schön find ich das nich



dazu wurde es auch nicht gebaut. Aber wenn man mal von der sid absieht sieht es eigentlich schon gut aus, imo.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Das is mir klar, aber gehört es dann in diesen Thread?


----------



## zingel (11. Februar 2009)

geil! ...obwohl einige Teile nicht lange durchhalten würden.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Das is mir klar, aber gehört es dann in diesen Thread?



Cross-Country Kunstwerke - ohne eigene Bikes...
 natürlich haben solche bike hier berechtigung!


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Cross-Country Kunstwerke - ohne eigene Bikes...
> natürlich haben solche bike hier berechtigung!



Oukei. Also gehörn auch technische Kunstwerke hier rein. Allet klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2009)

?!


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Februar 2009)

Mh, optisch nicht mein Fall, bin aber auch kein Ultraleichtbaufan.
Ist zwar einerseits faszinierend was heutzutage komponententechnisch möglich ist, andererseits würden die bei mir wohl fix zerbröseln.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Eben!


----------



## radlpower (11. Februar 2009)

die teile sind schon uralt^^


----------



## The_Cubefreak (21. Februar 2009)

klar uralt, aber sackleicht!!!


----------



## chri55 (21. Februar 2009)

und wie leicht? Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (21. Februar 2009)

Häußler schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Scott Scale bei Light-Bikes gesehen. Gesamtgewicht von 5,12 kg  und das mit Federgabel
> 
> Sollte auch mit dabei sein





Hier stehts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chri55 (21. Februar 2009)

danke, habs nicht gesehen.


----------



## Cpace (21. Februar 2009)

Ach, die Dinger halten sicher nix aus...


----------



## Felixxx (21. Februar 2009)

Na ja, Gewicht ist natürlich extrem niedrig - aber wie kann man so bescheuert sein, jedes Teil zigfach zu kaufen, um das leichteste dann zu verbauen um dann mit 'nem viel zu langen Gabelschaft rumzufahren, so dass man dann noch super schwere Spacer benötigt


----------



## Thomasino (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo Triturbo,

so eins hab ich auch....

Gruß

Thomasino


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Februar 2009)

Alltagsbike...aus der Restekiste!







[/URL][/IMG]


o.k ist meins...falsche Rubrik. Zuviel Drink zuwenig Schmalz


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Februar 2009)

> *Cross-Country Kunstwerke - ohne eigene Bikes*



Dummdidumm...


----------



## gtbiker (21. Februar 2009)

drinkandbike, dein bike ist richig geil!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2009)

Gut is das Rad bestimmt, keine Frage, aber geil ist nur die Restekiste

Und der Geisterfahrer hat Recht...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. März 2009)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl an Rädern die ich mit der Zeit mal gespeichert habe weil sie mir gefallen haben. Leider weiss ich die Besitzer nicht..





























...
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (3. März 2009)

Das Rotwild ist das von Ullertom. Ist jetzt in neuer Ausbaustufe noch etwas hübscher (siehe weisse Kunstwerke Thread) und hat die Magersucht  (also etwas abgespeckt).

Das Epic ist auch echt schön und clean, schaut auf dem Foto aber ungefähr 3m lang aus 

Zum Klein: Porno  ...waren das noch Zeiten


----------



## Christian Back (3. März 2009)

Die ausfallenden des Schwinn sind ziemlich  ; der Rahmen ansonsten sieht sehr "modern" aus.
Zum C-Dale schrob ich schon was (  ), das FRM ist recht zierlich gebaut. Gut für Mädels, wie ich finde, die sich ja meist auf zu schweren Bikes mühen müssen...


----------



## ullertom (3. März 2009)

Danke Tyler !!!

ja ist mein`s mit 8,7kg


----------



## Tundra HT (3. März 2009)

Schwinn und FRM sind richtig fett! Sabber!


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. März 2009)

Auf jeden Fall. Das Schwinn ist richtig gut.


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2009)

Das Bild mit dem Rocky Mountain ist ein Traum.


----------



## minni_futzi (4. März 2009)

gibt es die r7 am rocky so oder wurde die gabelkrone lackiert?


----------



## fatboy (4. März 2009)

Ja geil, das Schwinn habe ich auch noch auf meinem Rechner. Habe ich damals auch gleich abgespeichert....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. März 2009)

minni_futzi schrieb:


> gibt es die r7 am rocky so oder wurde die gabelkrone lackiert?



Das Bike gehört Opaflink, und vorher sah es so aus.

Ich finde es auch klasse, und der Bildhintergrund ist schließlich auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. März 2009)

ein neunziger *state of art*
vom höcklealbum geklaut


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. März 2009)

@Don Trailo:


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Und mit einem wunderschönen Sattel...


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2009)

>



ohhh jaaaaaa!!!!!

den rahmen(in kleiner) als 4Xer aufbauen.... *schmacht*


----------



## chri55 (5. März 2009)

der arme Rahmen...


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2009)

weil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (5. März 2009)

weil für CC - und 4X stellt ja doch eine andere Belastung für den Rahmen dar.


----------



## sHub3Rt (5. März 2009)

*hmm* da fand ich das schwinn total genial echt mächtig hübsch, und hab mich gleich mal auf die hp von schwinn geschoben, und was seh ich da? O___O naja, suntour federgabeln halt....


----------



## ]:-> (5. März 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ohhh jaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> den rahmen(in kleiner) als 4Xer aufbauen.... *schmacht*



hast' da versehentlich aber das falsche Bild verlinkt, oder  Ein Element ist  d a s  Marathon/XC Fully schlechthin, insbesondere die leichten  Scandium(?) -Team Rahmen.

Ist aber ein Prachtexemplar von einem der "echten" (alten) Rocky Elements - herrlich.
Für mich persönlich wäre es Shimpanso-Frei mit einer Deus XC-Kurbel aus der selben Zeit  ein absolutes Traumrad.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ohhh jaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> den rahmen(in kleiner) als 4Xer aufbauen.... *schmacht*



 

Sehr viel besser als das Rocky geht nicht. Auch mit Shimano .

Das Mountain Goat ist herrlich, auch wenn ich normal kein Retro-Fan bin.


----------



## kohpa (6. März 2009)

Danke, Danke für die vielen Blumen!

Nach dem Winter-Generalservice hab ich das Rocky am 28.02.2009, bei absolutem Prachtswetter, am Ufer des Thunersees, nochmals abgelichtet.
Ich wollte ein aktuelles Foto für die Teilnahme am "Bike Of The Year Constest 2009" auf Light Bikes.

Das neue Foto gefällt mir selber noch fast etwas besser, obwohl es sehr ähnlich ist.

.....und ich halte mich an die Regeln und verweise auf mein Fotoalbum.

Gruss Opa


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. März 2009)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Danke, Danke für die vielen Blumen!
> 
> Nach dem Winter-Generalservice hab ich das Rocky am 28.02.2009, bei absolutem Prachtswetter, am Ufer des Thunersees, nochmals abgelichtet.
> Ich wollte ein aktuelles Foto für die Teilnahme am "Bike Of The Year Constest 2009" auf Light Bikes.
> ...



Bei Zeus. Das Bike heißt jetzt wohl Leda. Im Hintergrund ist auf einem Foto schließlich der Schwan zu sehen. *schönes Bike(foto)*


----------



## Jonez (7. März 2009)

Wunderschön!
In der "neuen" Auflage muss es noch ein mal hier rein.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2009)

Jonez schrieb:


> Wunderschön!
> In der "neuen" Auflage muss es noch ein mal hier rein.



 und viel schöner als das hochgelobte von....


----------



## aggressor2 (7. März 2009)

Ich schlage vor, anstatt des unfertigen neuen Speiseeises auf der vorigen Seite, das gute Stück von J-CooP reinzunehmen:







Wundert mich ehrlichgesagt, dass es an anderer Stelle fast übergangen wurde...


----------



## Carcassonne (7. März 2009)

Der J-CooP baut eh nur Hammerräder auf, eines schöner als das andere, und er wird immer noch besser. Das Stumpy ist ein Genuß: Schlicht, edel, stilvoll und abseits vom Mainstream.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Mai 2009)

Klasse, Burt! Echt schönes Rad hast Du da aufgebaut:



(Hätte noch ein Bild ohne Ständer und Tasche verdient.)


----------



## Laggiman (22. Mai 2009)

War falscher Fred
Habs gelöscht
Sorry


----------



## chri55 (22. Mai 2009)

kein schlechtes Rad, aber ist es denn so schwer, die Überschrift zu lesen?


----------



## Laggiman (22. Mai 2009)

Sorry


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Mai 2009)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Sorry,bin wohl im falschen fred gelandet
> Danke für den hinweis



2 mal falsch  eigenes bike UND kein kunstwerk....


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

9641,0gramm schönheit
 from nebeljäger


----------



## CSB (25. Mai 2009)

...PERVERS


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich geil, da passt alles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 9641,0gramm schönheit
> from nebeljäger



WOW wow WOW  *hab fast eine Reanimation gebraucht  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (15. Juni 2009)

ein bischen groß um es hier einzufügen.

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6886/img0831.jpg


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein Schaltwerk?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2009)

najaaa,... die aufschrift auf der kurbel und der spacer ueber dem vorbau...

aber sonst pornoes! 

ps.: wie faehrt sich der aspen?


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Juni 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> najaaa,... die aufschrift auf der kurbel und der spacer ueber dem vorbau...
> 
> aber sonst pornoes!
> 
> ps.: wie faehrt sich der aspen?



Danke Don, danke für die Blumen allerseits!

Knubbel kommt türlich weg wenn sich die Sitzposition und der Vorbau bewährt. 
Die Aufschrift auf der Kurbel wird sich nachdem sich dieses Rad soooo a&&eng56l fährt auch bald runtergerubbelt haben!
Der Aspen ist mein bester halbwegs leichter Reifen(454/457) den ich bis dato gefahren hab. Selbstreinigung bei Schlamm könnte besser sein, hat aber trotz dem erstaunlich viel Grip!

um beim Thema zu bleiben(ich hoffe doch das forumsexterne Bike erlaubt sind)

Amaro Paluzzi aus dem spanischen Foromtb(granmotte):


----------



## Illuminus (16. Juni 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> ein bischen groß um es hier einzufügen.
> 
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6886/img0831.jpg



...und kein Kunstwerk...


----------



## volki3 (24. Juni 2009)

Gude.

Dann will ich auch mal!
Das Epic vom Kumpel der im Urlaub ist und mir das Radl geliehen hat für die Zeit 





Volki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

Kunstwerk!?


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## goldstar (25. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, anstatt des unfertigen neuen Speiseeises auf der vorigen Seite, das gute Stück von J-CooP reinzunehmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nur geil, das Rädche...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2009)

warum wusste ich nur, das ich gleich DIESES rad sehen werde 

***PORNO***


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. Juni 2009)

@bueschi
Neues Rad ? Schick Schick !


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juni 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @bueschi
> Neues Rad ? Schick Schick !



schau dir den thread titel an...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. Juni 2009)

Jawohl ! schon geschehen !

Jetzt hab ich´s auch verstanden *schäm*


----------



## Affekopp (6. Juli 2009)

@ [email protected]

Wer hat den Scale Rahmen so graz umgebaut?

Könntest das Bike ja mal im "Eure schwarzen Xc-Lieblinge" Thread posten und mehr dazu schreiben?!

Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Affekopp schrieb:


> @ [email protected]
> 
> Wer hat den Scale Rahmen so graz umgebaut?
> 
> ...



Mach mal einen kleinen linksklich auf das Bild


----------



## NOXY (17. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen alle Zusammen,

dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC vorstellen.

Ist vielleicht kein Superleichtgewicht mit gemessenen 9,74 KG, aber vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht wenn man bedenkt das ich bei einem Gewicht von 12,36 KG angefangen habe.

Gekauft habe ich das Bike im November 2008 im Votec Werk als Outlet Bike. 

Daraufhin wurde es komplett umgebaut bis Januar 2010.

Habe auch einige Teile rot extra selber eloxieren lassen da es diese nicht in der eloxierten Version zu kaufen gab.

Ich bin im gegensatz was einige andere hier über Votec schreiben sehr zufrieden mit der Marke. 
Und der Service den ich auch schonmal in Anspruch nehmen musste ist super.

Leider klappt das mit den Bilder bei mir irgendwie nicht. Daher gebe ich nur den Link in mein Album an.

Schaut doch mal rein und schreibt wie ihr es findet.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26800

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26801

:d  aumen::dau  men:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

Falscher Thread! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## malicom (24. Februar 2010)

Bike von meinem Bekannten (finde ich klasse!!!):





Gruss Martin


----------



## Sahnie (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde, Räder mit Pedalen lassen sich besser fahren...


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Februar 2010)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich finde, Räder mit Pedalen lassen sich besser fahren...



So ein Quatsch, das ist nur unnötiges Gewicht.


----------



## Tim.B (24. Februar 2010)

malicom schrieb:


> Bike von meinem Bekannten (finde ich klasse!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Martin



Gehts nur mir so, dass ich Fullies irgendwie grundsätzlich häßlich finde?


----------



## eiji (25. Februar 2010)

tim.b schrieb:


> gehts nur mir so, dass ich fullies irgendwie grundsätzlich häßlich finde?



nö


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

Das aber ganz besonders!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schon sehr gut die Farbe hin bekommen! Glaub mir es ist nicht Kawasaki Grün!!!
> Wie gesagt nicht stören an kleine Details. Ich warte noch auf Teile
> 
> 
> ...


von @ greg house


----------



## Sahnie (25. Februar 2010)

Ja, noch eine Surfjacke von Elha aus den 90ern dazu und in mir kommen die schlimmsten Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (25. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine Favoriten, allesamt hier aus dem Forum. Bei den ersten 3 weiß ich leider nicht die Besitzer.
Das IF von Greg House gefällt mir einfach besser als sein grünes Agresti etwas weiter oben, vielleicht liegt es auch einfach nur an der Farbe.


----------



## Der P (26. Februar 2010)

Das Serotta ist von Sascha "SK".


----------



## AngryApe (1. März 2010)

beim Argon ist das Weiß imho einfach zu viel des guten

das Agresti würd ich mal als "polarisierend" bezeichnen...einerseits find ichs irgendwie geil, andererseits beisst es mich weil ich mir dabei auch nen sehr schönen nicht so schrillen und damit klassischeren Aufbau vorstellen könnte (wobei damit dann wieder ein stück der Einzigartigkeit verloren gehen würden )


----------



## Groudon (15. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn mit den Kunstwerken?! Keine mehr vorhanden?


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal eines von einem coolmän. Hat sich den rahmen selbst gebruzzelt und ich bekomm auch bald eins. Meines dann mit scheibe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2010)

clean! sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

